# (3bld Progression thread) Road to sub 1



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello,
I am a beginner/intermediate CFOP solver from the US. I am 15 yrs old and have a Gan 365 XS cube.
I really want to improve my times a fair bit and have made some progression by just grinding solves. When I got the cube last week I was averaging about 1:20 seconds. Now 1 week later from just grinding away I average 45-50 seconds. I want to know from others experience what would be best for me to learn or some tips for my end goal, which would be to get sub 40 average consistently with the occasional sub 30 single. I would like to go farther than that but we will set that aside. 
I will hopefully be posting some session details within a few days, but if anyone could chip in with some tips as to what i should do to improve my times at this stage?
Thank you!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2021)

Learn 4 look last layer if you haven't and do lots of solves.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

I was in your shoes not long ago. Practicing F2L helped me a lot.


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

I only started cubing 5-6 months back and now average at 25. So with some practice you should get there no problem.


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 2, 2021)

Practise, practise and practise. I know people say it a lot but it’s important. Drill some algs if you need to. Inside cstiner there is a function to split your times so you can know what is your weakest step. If PLL or OLL is the problem then drill alg. If cross is the problem then time yourself doing only cross. If F2L is the problem select the solved cross scramble option and only time your F2L. And if you do other methods just do the same thing.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 2, 2021)

Learn intuitive F2L at least. They make up the biggest part of your solve and is the key to become sub 30. (and ultimately sub 20) lf you want to learn PLL you are welcome, but I would recommend being sub 40 first.


----------



## simontiger (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm only sub-40 but I think I can give you some tips:

The most important thing to learn after the beginner method is F2L. It makes up most of the solve. You'll initially be slower, but after some practice this should make you WAY faster.
If you already know that, learn 4 look last layer. It's only twice as many algs to learn as the beginner method, and some of them are already in the beginner method.
After this, most people would consider you a cfop solver. But if you already know all of that, here are some tips I would give you, in no particular order:
If you are, for some reason, by this point, still solving the cross on top, SOLVE IT ON THE BOTTOM. It saves you a cube rotation.
Solve the cross efficiently, i.e. at most 8 moves.
Learn intermediate F2L. Some people like so call this advanced F2L, but no matter what, it really helps.
Learn full PLL. Full OLL will only give you a slight improvement, and it has more algs than full PLL, so I would put it off until you are...say...sub-30.
Never cube rotate during last layer (unless your alg has a cube rotation ofc). Do U moves instead.


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Nov 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> lf you want to learn PLL you are welcome, but I would recommend being sub 40 first.





simontiger said:


> Learn full PLL. Full OLL will only give you a slight improvement, and it has more algs than full PLL, so I would put it off until you are...say...sub-30.


What they said was correct, but remember, PLL IS NOT IMPORTANT! If you really do want to learn PLL, learn no more than 2 in a day, and only learn them when you feel like it. Also learn it when you’re at least sub 40. Is started at sub 30 and to this day, I still don‘t know the G Perms. PLL is only actually needed around under sub 25.


----------



## simontiger (Nov 3, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> What they said was correct, but remember, PLL IS NOT IMPORTANT! If you really do want to learn PLL, learn no more than 2 in a day, and only learn them when you feel like it. Also learn it when you’re at least sub 40. Is started at sub 30 and to this day, I still don‘t know the G Perms. PLL is only actually needed around under sub 25.


Yeah I agree. I learned PLL way slower than 2 algs a day. I just put it in there because I was confused wether he meant "beginner"/"intermediate cfop" or "beginner/intermediate" cfop. Although for some reason with F2L, 4LLL and even some little things like inserting into the back, I still averaged 45. I nearly* know all the PLLs now, and I average 35. From my experience, most people average faster with those things, so I don't know, maybe I turn/recognize slower.

*By "nearly" I mean all of them except for the Ga perm, in case you are wondering


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

simontiger said:


> Never cube rotate during last layer (unless your alg has a cube rotation ofc). Do U moves instead.


If your alg has a cube rotation, you need a new alg.



Ninjascoccer said:


> What they said was correct, but remember, PLL IS NOT IMPORTANT! If you really do want to learn PLL, learn no more than 2 in a day, and only learn them when you feel like it. Also learn it when you’re at least sub 40. Is started at sub 30 and to this day, I still don‘t know the G Perms. PLL is only actually needed around under sub 25.


Well, PLL _*is *_important, but there isn’t an optimal time barrier when you should learn it (yet). Also, 2+ PLLs in a day is definitely doable. There are people who learn a dozen ZBLLs in a day, and if you’re the kind of person who learns algs really fast, then take advantage of it. Finally, just because you are sub-30 without G perms does not make that the best thing to do. I was sub-18 without G perms, but I would be the first to tell you to just learn them. They are actually really easy and really fun to execute if you use the right algs.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> If your alg has a cube rotation, you need a new alg.


not true for all cases, but is a good rule of thumb. some exceptions include A perms, E perm, RUFy v perm


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> not true for all cases, but is a good rule of thumb. some exceptions include A perms, E perm, RUFy v perm


The A perms and E perm aren’t really executed with a rotation, it just kind of blends with the first move. The RUFy V perm isn’t very good either, the RUD ones are much better, because y rotations are arguably the slowest move that you can do on a cube.


----------



## simontiger (Nov 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The A perms and E perm aren’t really executed with a rotation, it just kind of blends with the first move. The RUFy V perm isn’t very good either, the RUD ones are much better, because y rotations are arguably the slowest move that you can do on a cube.


Me (uses RUFy V perm): 

(also, you can argue that the cube rotation also blends with the next move there)


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 3, 2021)

Let's not start another argument on a progression thread. We can move this conversation.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The A perms and E perm aren’t really executed with a rotation, it just kind of blends with the first move. The RUFy V perm isn’t very good either, the RUD ones are much better, because y rotations are arguably the slowest move that you can do on a cube.


if you're arguing that A and E perms don't really have a rotation, why are you claiming RUFy V perm is bad? it's just Dw'
also i'd like to point out that RUFy is actually the fastest v perm. current WB is set with it. also it's fairly consistent. but it's subjective tbh


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

To answer some of your questions:
I know 4 look last layer, not very fast at it, but i know it and will get faster with practice.
I know intuitive f2l somewhat but by habit resort to optimized beginners method f2l during a solve because i find it faster. I Think I will have to train myself to make sure I stick with f2l for the entire solve. I dont know any algs for f2l, just intuitive
I will try to do an AO5 in a few minutes and post a screenshot


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-03
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 44.224
worst: 55.890

mean of 3
current: 50.618 (σ = 5.62)
best: 50.618 (σ = 5.62)

avg of 5
current: 52.775 (σ = 2.05)
best: 52.775 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 52.775 (σ = 2.05)
Mean: 51.688

Time List:
1. 55.890 D R' F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L' B' R2 D' U' B L 
2. 50.695 D2 R' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 B U' F' D R B L' F2 
3. 52.840 B D U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R' D U' B2 R' B D' R2 B' 
4. 54.791 U' L' U' L2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F' R2 F R B' R2 F2 
5. 44.224 R' U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 F D2 R B' L' U' F' D F


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

Got Really lucky
Still struggle really bad with f2l recognition... 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-03
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 42.399
worst: 53.996

mean of 3
current: 49.415 (σ = 4.53)
best: 46.604 (σ = 6.42)

avg of 5
current: 45.889 (σ = 3.05)
best: 45.889 (σ = 3.05)

Average: 45.889 (σ = 3.05)
Mean: 46.812

Time List:
1. 43.417 L2 U B2 R2 U B U' R' D2 R U2 L B2 D2 L D2 
2. 42.399 L' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L B2 U' F' L' D U2 
3. 53.996 U' D R' F2 B' U' F U2 F R2 U F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
4. 44.946 B' R U' B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R' U B' L D' R' F2 R' 
5. 49.304 L' D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 D R U F R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 4, 2021)

All Over The Place AO5 this time. 
Almost PB of 37 tho i got a lucky last layer corner perm skip as well as an f2l pair solved. Encourage you to try the scramble and use white, its pretty good!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-03
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 37.468
worst: 1:00.394

mean of 3
current: 50.220 (σ = 11.60)
best: 50.220 (σ = 11.60)

avg of 5
current: 52.531 (σ = 7.88)
best: 52.531 (σ = 7.88)

Average: 52.531 (σ = 7.88)
Mean: 51.091

Time List:
1. 44.401 L' F U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' L D' R D L' F' D 
2. 1:00.394 R' D2 B F L2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F' R' F' L U' B' F R' D' 
3. 1:00.130 F' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D F D' R D' L' F L 
4. 53.061 L U2 R B U D L' F R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 R U2 F2 D' 
5. 37.468 U L B D2 L' F' R2 L2 D' B R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 4, 2021)

Some Solid solves, felt good but my cube feels really weird and slow and sticky since i just lubed it with the GAN lube. IDK whether or not i should take it apart or something, would apprciate the suggestions of all.
Thanks!

avg of 5
current: 47.221 (σ = 4.95)
best: 47.221 (σ = 4.95)

Average: 47.221 (σ = 4.95)
Mean: 47.496

Time List:
1. 45.477 R2 L2 B2 R F R D F R2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R U2 R 
2. 52.809 L2 R2 F U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F L F' R' D F2 D F' R B2 
3. 54.545 F' R' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L R2 F2 R' B U2 F' D R2 U R' D2 
*4. 41.271 D2 L F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' B D R2 D' B2 F' R D' R2 *
5. 43.378 F R B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' D' B F' L' D L


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Hello,
> I am a beginner/intermediate CFOP solver from the US. I am 15 yrs old and have a Gan 365 XS cube.
> I really want to improve my times a fair bit and have made some progression by just grinding solves. When I got the cube last week I was averaging about 1:20 seconds. Now 1 week later from just grinding away I average 45-50 seconds. I want to know from others experience what would be best for me to learn or some tips for my end goal, which would be to get sub 40 average consistently with the occasional sub 30 single. I would like to go farther than that but we will set that aside.
> I will hopefully be posting some session details within a few days, but if anyone could chip in with some tips as to what i should do to improve my times at this stage?
> Thank you!


Hello there and welcome to the forums!
Happy practising


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forums!
> Happy practising


Thank you!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone have any tips for finding and identifying f2l pairs? Sometime i have a hard time and have to pause for a second to find a corners corresponding edge, or an edges corner, so any help would be appreciated if available.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Anyone have any tips for finding and identifying f2l pairs? Sometime i have a hard time and have to pause for a second to find a corners corresponding edge, or an edges corner, so any help would be appreciated if available.


you’re probably tired of hearing this, but it’s mostly practice.

if you want to try, try start looking for any pieces that you can as you solve other pairs/the cross.
also, which gan lube is it? they can be pretty gummy, I think (though I haven’t actually bought that kind)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

post less. practice more

do what I say, not what I do


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> you’re probably tired of hearing this, but it’s mostly practice.
> 
> if you want to try, try start looking for any pieces that you can as you solve other pairs/the cross.
> also, which gan lube is it? they can be pretty gummy, I think (though I haven’t actually bought that kind)


It was just Gan Magic Lube. The first thing that pops up when searched on amazon


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 5, 2021)

Just got this scramble and I locked up so hard but still got 40. something
B U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L F2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U
the cross is pretty much finished for you


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Just got this scramble and I locked up so hard but still got 40. something
> B U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L F2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U
> the cross is pretty much finished for you


13.24 without any warmup. Nice.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 5, 2021)

Got a 36 on a hand scramble


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

More consistency 

Average: 47.046 (σ = 0.61)
Mean: 46.900

Time List:
1. 42.992 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F R D B' D' L D L D2
2. 47.079 R2 U F2 B2 U R' B L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D F2 D L2 F L2
3. 50.372 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U' B U2 F2 L' U2 L D F'
4. 47.643 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U B U R D2 B R' B D R2
5. 46.415 U D2 B U' F2 U' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F2 B' D2 F'


Ending it for the night, off to solve my 5x5 that I scrambled. Takes me like an hour lol


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

I take that back!
I got bored after solving the 5x5, and just got my first sub 30 sec single!!!!
_*Time List:*_
*29.770 F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U' L' D U2 F2 U2 L2 R B' U2 @2021-11-05 21:04:37*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

Yess! My best average of 5!!!!! Im going to do more as i feel very in form rn. Made a mess of the average after the sub 30 but im still fully happy!
Average: 41.923 (σ = 3.42)
Mean: 42.659

Time List:
1. 29.770 F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U' L' D U2 F2 U2 L2 R B' U2 
2. 39.639 R' D' F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D' B' R F2 D2 F L2 
*3. 57.755 R2 F U2 R' D2 B' R' F2 U R L B2 R L U2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 (messed up OLL real hard, had to realign cross pieces and redo 2 f2l pairs and LL  )*
4. 40.273 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R' U2 B L' D' F' D' B' R 
5. 45.858 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 L' F' D2 R' B' D' L2 U' F2 U


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

LOL
I must get sub 40 avg. 41.9 is literally like 15 turns from being sub 40 average
avg of 5: 49.112


Time List:
1. 39.323 D L2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 U L2 R F' D B F' R U' R D' F2 
2. 51.364 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R U R2 B' D2 F' L' R2 D' L' 
3. (59.298) U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L U2 L' F2 B' D B' R2 B' D R U2 B 
4. 56.648 F2 D' L U2 R L' D' B2 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 L' 
5. (35.411) L' B' L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L D2 U' B' L2 R U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

mild irritation, but much satisfaction
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-05
avg of 5: 42.015

Time List:
1. (58.418) U' L F L B R' U' R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F
2. (38.833) D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L' B R B2 R2 U2 B L' R D
3. 42.005 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 F D2 U R' B D R' D2 U'
4. 41.589 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 R U2 F D L B2 U' B2 U'
5. 42.452 L' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' B R2 D B2 R' D U' R2 F'

Starting to misscramble lol
going to bed


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

Need to get better at look ahead! but.. Also, the scrambles are pretty lucky. 
Sub 40!  Very very excited and eager to learn more!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-06
avg of 5: 39.731

Time List:
1. 37.897 L' F D' B' U' B2 L' F2 L U2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2
2. (32.137) D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L F' R' D L2 U L2 R' F2 U'
3. (51.251) L2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 D B2 F D' B' R'
4. 39.586 B' L D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L U2 B R' D2 U L' R2
5. 41.710 D U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R' U R2 D2 F' D2 F D'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

Great! At least i didnt get a 50 single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-06
avg of 5: 40.491

Time List:
1. (35.894) B2 U F D2 L F' D R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2
2. 40.085 L' D2 L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 U' L' F2 R2 F L' B' D B'
3. (45.032) U L' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' R U' R F' L
4. 39.912 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 F' L B D' U B2 U'
5. 41.475 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B' D B F L' F2 U' F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> Practise, practise and practise. I know people say it a lot but it’s important. Drill some algs if you need to. Inside cstiner there is a function to split your times so you can know what is your weakest step. If PLL or OLL is the problem then drill alg. If cross is the problem then time yourself doing only cross. If F2L is the problem select the solved cross scramble option and only time your F2L. And if you do other methods just do the same thing.


About the cstimer functions, how do you do the solved cross scramble?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 6, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> About the cstimer functions, how do you do the solved cross scramble?


Click the events drawbar at the top (it should say wca) and then click 3x3. Go to the second drawbar and click cross solved.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 6, 2021)

gonna practice 2x2, think ive been at 3x3 for too long today.
Final AO5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-06
avg of 5: 44.760

Time List:
1. (36.321) F2 L2 U L D2 F R D B L2 B2 U B2 D B2 D L2 D B2 U L' 
2. (56.611) L U B' D' B' U2 L U2 D2 R2 F L2 F B2 L2 F' L2 B' U' F' 
3. 40.424 U L U R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F R U' B' U 
4. 42.867 F D F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 U' R D' L' U L' F' L 
5. 50.989 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' L B U F' R' D2 R2 U' B


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 7, 2021)

simontiger said:


> Me (uses RUFy V perm):
> 
> (also, you can argue that the cube rotation also blends with the next move there)


man i use the RUFx V perm (OH Vperm) cause im too bothered to learn another V perm lol its fine


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 10, 2021)

Sorry I have been away
Now going to school again after fall break 
Getting very inconsistent for some reason.
probably because of the break 
OK AO5 from just now: 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-09
avg of 5: 42.882

Time List:
1. 44.064 B2 D2 L' U' R' L' D' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 L' D' 
2. (49.915) U' R L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F' R D2 F R' B D 
3. (33.606) F U L U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B U2 B' L' F2 U B' 
4. 36.245 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F' U' B2 D2 F2 R' D' B' U' B' L 
5. 48.338 U2 B2 D' L' B' D B2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 10, 2021)

Im going to call it quits for tonight. 
Pretty good singles but all over the place times 
Im nervous and hesitating over literally practicing at home... 
Anyhow, here are my times
Time List:
1. 46.253 B L' F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' U R2 F2 U' F R U L D L' D 
2. 36.660 U D L' U' D' B D B' R' U2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F 
3. 40.788 B R U' L' D F2 L' D2 F U B2 D L2 U D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' 
4. 31.395 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 R B' L' R2 F U2 R2 F2 
5. 50.349 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U R' D U' B' R2 F L U2 F2 U2 
6. 36.736 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L D' F' U B' U B2 D F' L'


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 10, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Sorry I have been away


You don't have to feel sorry you haven't been updating. We all do that.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

Here's a video for fun or a bad solve that i have on camera. Many f2l pauses unfortunately.


https://watch.wave.video/618c738c46e0fb00017f9ef3


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 11, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Here's a video for fun or a bad solve that i have on camera. Many f2l pauses unfortunately.
> 
> 
> https://watch.wave.video/618c738c46e0fb00017f9ef3


(A mini critique for you on LL)
When you do the dot case alg, except of doing F' f you can skip the F' altogether and just do a S move. You don't have to do it like that though. Also learn U2 fingertricks. Most essential "advanced fingertrick" you will learn. They help a lot on LL algorithms as it involves a lot of U moves in general.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> (A mini critique for you on LL)
> When you do the dot case alg, except of doing F' f you can skip the F' altogether and just do a S move. You don't have to do it like that though. Also learn U2 fingertricks. Most essential "advanced fingertrick" you will learn. They help a lot on LL algorithms as it involves a lot of U moves in general.


Thank you. Just what i wanted, I know how to do the fingertrick, i just find implementing it in solve quite inconvenient even thought i know it is faster. I will try though.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Also learn U2 fingertricks. Most essential "advanced fingertrick" you will learn. They help a lot on LL algorithms as it involves a lot of U moves in general.


*laughs in Max Park WR average*


----------



## Waffles (Nov 11, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Sorry I have been away


No need to update it like everyday, I used to do that when I first found these forums and I couldn’t do anything for like 3 months because of family stuff and now I’m back I don’t feel the need to update everyone.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *laughs in Max Park WR average*


I would love to get the reference, but i don't. sad. I know


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

Got a 30.0something on a hand scramble today btw


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Got a 30.0something on a hand scramble today btw


Nice!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> I would love to get the reference, but i don't. sad. I know


Max Park is well known for his below average fingertricks, he just does U U (or U' U') for all U2s and doesn't do D2 flicks for A-perms despite everybody recommending it.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 12, 2021)

Ohh i get it.
I've always wondered (seriously). Would having autism like he does be a huge advantage for blindfolded? From what i understand some autistic people have insane visual comprehension on steroids (really quick). And being able to comprehend and memorize would be an advantage no?
random thought


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 12, 2021)

World record average!
(I live in my own world)
(PB)
4th solve i made a mess of it was such a good scramble (4 move cross) I had the first pair in at about 3 seconds. Then I panicked and paused when i couldn't find the next one and downhill from there.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-12
avg of 5: 37.760

Time List:
1. (32.385) U R' D2 R D2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' B' F' L D' U F' U2 B2 
2. 42.704 D' L D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 U B2 D' L' U F D' L' U B R 
3. (DNF(40.743)) F U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L R B' L B2 L B' L U' 
4. 36.967 F2 R U F2 D' F2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L 
5. 33.610 D' L D2 F' R B' U' F2 L F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 12, 2021)

YES!!
All 30 second singles by a bit!
Very happy with that

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-12
avg of 5: 35.193

Time List:
1. (39.466) D2 B' U L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L F2 D B' F L' B' 
2. 36.850 L' F U F' L F B' D' B' L B2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 
3. 34.711 B2 R D' B' D' B R' F R U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R 
4. 34.018+ F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 R F2 U' L U' L' B L' R' U2 
5. (32.509) U D2 B2 L' F' B U L' D' F' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

Yesss
New PB on the Gan 11M Duo!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-15
single: 28.978

Time List:
1. 28.978 D L' B R U2 L U' B2 R L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' U2 F'
Also got a Dayan tengyuan, cuz i like the smooth feel 
ive reached the point of no return XD


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

darn... gtg to school now so cya later
avg of 5: 39.256

Time List:
1. (28.978) D L' B R U2 L U' B2 R L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' 
2. 36.231 B2 R' B2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B U' B D' B' F2 D2 R' F2 
3. (DNF(30.695)) B' R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 R2 F D' R F2 U2 L' D' U2 L' B L' 
4. 49.096 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F U F L' F' U2 F2 R D L' 
5. 32.442 D2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 R' B D F2 D2 L F2 D R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

avg of 5: 39.010

Time List:
1. 40.168 F2 R' B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F' L D2 L2 R' D2 F2 
2. (50.974) F R2 D' F' R2 F2 U F U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2 
3. 38.948 D2 L D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F L R2 D2 F' R D R' 
4. 37.914 F' L F' U' R' B2 U L2 F L2 B U2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 L' U 
5. (28.131) D2 L' D F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 R' U2 B R' B D R'
not the greatest. good last single though because of easy white cross


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

*sigh*
I chocked it at the end 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 38.826

Time List:
1. 36.886 F2 R2 D2 L F' B2 U D R' F U2 D2 F L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 
2. 35.384 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R U' B R2 F U B2 F2 L 
3. (45.008) D2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' R' D' F' L' U' B2 U B F U 
4. 44.208 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 D2 F' U R D' B' U' L' U' F R 
5. (31.752) F2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B L2 B2 L' D' L' F D U2 F


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

I could have got such a pb on this... white top green front white cross
upsetness
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
single: 32.593

Time List:
1. 32.593 U L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 D' F L' B R B' F' R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

just WHY did i have to get that 45..
PB AO5 by far
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 33.065

Time List:
1. 31.728 D' U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' D' B' L' B2 L R U2 B2 
2. 30.041 R2 U' B D' B' R L2 B2 R B F2 R B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 
3. (28.969) F' D' R2 U2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 D R' U F' 
4. (45.776) F L D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B L' U F2 R D' L2 B2 F 
5. 37.425 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B R2 F U' L B U' F2 L2 R U' B2 D'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

the curse of the 40s
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 34.981

Time List:
1. 36.392 D' R B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F R' B U' 
2. (47.905) F U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L R F' L2 D L F2 D2 
3. 34.174 D' B2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L' R D' R' D' L' R' B' R D2 
4. 34.376 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D L R D 
5. (33.752) F' U2 L2 B D2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F D2 R' U L F2 U' R B2 D' U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Worse average, but pb single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 34.917

Time List:
1. *(25.711) * R F R' L' U' L' U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R B2 L U2 
2. 35.132 F R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 F D' B' D2 L D' L' R' 
3. 36.968 B L B2 D' R' F R F' U2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D B 
4. 32.650 B L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B F D2 B R U2 L' D' L D F2 
5. (37.329) F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 D F' R' D' L F2 D


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

I want to beat 32 ao5 so bad. I feel in the mood to cube right now so ill keep trying

Time List:
1. 35.969 F D2 B D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 U' F R2 D F' L U2 R2 B' D' 
2. (30.800) F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U R F L2 R' D F R2 F2 U 
3. 35.927 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B' R' U' L' U F2 U' R' F' U 
4. (DNF(39.928)) L D F L2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R B2 L D' F L2 U2 
5. 32.613 D' L F U2 F2 L2 U R2 D U B2 R2 U' B' F2 L F' R2 B' L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Going to eat dinner now:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 39.559

Time List:
1. 37.632 B R U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 D U2 F' D' B2 L' R' B R2 B 
2. (37.191) R2 D R F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 F2 B' L' U' F' U' F' D' 
3. 42.998 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 B L' U2 F U L' B2 F2 R' 
4. 38.047 D2 F' R2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U L' R' D' F' L' U2 L' F' 
5. (43.818) B2 R F L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 F L' D' R2 B2 R2 B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Holy moly.. a counting 26
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 32.542

Time List:
1. (42.215) D2 B2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U R' F2 L2 D2 U' B U R' B' L2 
2. 35.545 L D2 F' U' D' F L U L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B' D' 
3. 35.952 F' L2 R2 B U2 F L2 F R2 B2 D' F' L2 R2 D B' R U L 
_*4. (25.696) B' U B2 U2 D' L' F R U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 B2 R2 L *_
*5. 26.128 U D' F U L' F2 U D' R U F2 U D' B2 R2 U B2 L2*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Close
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 33.435

Time List:
1. (34.488) B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B R' F' R2 U' B R2 U 
2. (30.944) U' L' D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' U F' U2 B R2 
3. 34.256 L D F' B U' B' L' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L D2 
4. 33.896 R B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R' F2 R' B' F' D' U R' F 
5. 32.152 L2 D' F2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 L R2 F2 R D2 F2 U' F' L2 B' F' L2 R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

New single PB !
Ok average
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17
avg of 5: 33.229

Time List:
1. 28.943 U2 L F U2 F B2 R L2 B' F2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2
2. (48.160) D2 R2 B L' U L' B U R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B'
3. 36.432 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L D2 R' U2 B F2 D F U F' R F L
4. 34.312+ F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F' L D' F2 U' L2 D R B
*5. (23.259) F L D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 F U' L2 F D2 B'
unbelievable lucky solve for me. Found 2 pairs paired up together in for sledgehammers while i was doing f2l*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

Just realized vie met my end goal 
I dropped about 50 seconds in a month lol
Not going to stop hopefully until I'm sub 25


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

I dont know x crosses, someone more advanced may find it interesting
*1. 42.778 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' R' F' D F L2 U
White top green front
z2 y'
Insert green cross piece: F D F'
insert pair: U F' U F
Orange cross Piece: 
F U F' U B2 
Other pair: B U' B' 
*noticed other pair in BL slot so took it out with B' U2 B
y' U R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 F' U F

Rather inefficient, i know, im a beginner
thought it was interesting that i had so many pairs though.
messed up 2 look pll and had to do LL again, hence my time*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

Choked it with the 38....
avg of 5: 33.438
Time List:
1. 32.737 F' U' B2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L D' F' D' U L' R B'
2. 29.569 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D U' F L' D' R' U F' L' F' R'
3. (42.118) U R F2 D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U' R' U2 L' B L2 R
4. (28.317) D2 L U L2 U F2 L' D2 B' D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2
5. 38.008 U R B2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' F' D' L' U L' B'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

YESSSS
My first sub 30 Average of 5
I don't understand how but i felt really good right now!

(please, do ignore the 49 fail at the end... if only i could have got a sub 30 on the last solve my average would have been good.)

_*Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-17*_
_*avg of 5: 29.712

Time List:
1. 25.233 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 U2 D' L' R' B2 U F L D U 
2. 32.850 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' B L' U2 R2 B' F' D' F' L 
3. 31.054 R2 D' R U2 D L F L B' U' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 
4. (23.808) R B' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F' L2 R' D2 U B R *_
*5. (49.942) F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R U R2 D U2 L' F R' B2*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 22, 2021)

Im slipping

avg of 5: 33.181

Time List:
1. 35.576 B' D2 U2 B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F' L U' B' U' F' L' U2 
2. 30.193 F D' B R F' U' B L B' U L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 
3. (29.671) F2 L' U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B L U' R' B2 U' R 
4. (40.259) D U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' U' L D L F' D B' R2 U 
5. 33.773 R2 F2 B R' D' B D F U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L D'

Have not practiced seriously since....
this morning
crud lol


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 28, 2021)

Its ok i guess...
learned a few plls but very slow
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-27
avg of 5: 31.466

Time List:
1. 32.281 R' B' U L' D' F U2 D L F D2 B D2 B L2 B D2 B2 U2 B2 
2. 31.334 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L' U' F2 D' U' R2 D B U' R 
3. (29.615) F2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R F' L D' L2 D F D F' 
4. 30.782 U' R2 F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 U' L' B' R' F2 L2 R2 F' 
5. (43.876) L F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F U L F' D2 U' B L R


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 28, 2021)

Been working on look ahead and it appears to have payed off.
2nd ever sub 30 average of 5 and first one with only sub 30 singles!
All done on white cross
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-28
avg of 5: 28.416

Time List:
1. (23.479) U' R U2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U' R B L F L2 U 
2. (29.718) F' R L' U2 F U D' R' D' F R2 B2 U2 B R2 F U2 D2 F L2 
3. 29.392 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U' F U' F2 D' L' F R2 B' R 
4. 29.553 B2 U L2 D U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 U' B2 F' D' B2 R2 
5. 26.303 F' B' U F R' B U2 F2 U' L B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 B2

5 mins later: idk what happened but now im getting 35-40s!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 28, 2021)

you can see my times going significantly upward lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-28
avg of 12: 30.967

Time List:
1. (23.479) U' R U2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U' R B L F L2 U 
2. 29.718 F' R L' U2 F U D' R' D' F R2 B2 U2 B R2 F U2 D2 F L2 
3. 29.392 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U' F U' F2 D' L' F R2 B' R 
4. 29.553 B2 U L2 D U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 U' B2 F' D' B2 R2 
5. 26.303 F' B' U F R' B U2 F2 U' L B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 
6. 30.730 L D' R L2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 D U B2 F L' U' B2 D U R' 
7. (41.012) F R U2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 B L2 D2 B U R' U2 F' 
8. 27.956 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L B2 R D' B L' R2 D2 F2 
9. 37.612 D B L2 D2 R2 B L2 B F2 U2 B' F' R F L2 D L' D' F' 
10. 31.513 U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L B2 R' U2 F R B D' U' B' D2 R' U 
11. 34.549 L2 F2 L' R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F2 D F U' B2 L B' F2 D2 B U' 
12. 32.345 F' U' D2 B2 R B2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L U' B' F'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 29, 2021)

Any reccommendations for helping spot a pair while executing another one? Im finding look ahead hardish..


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 29, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Any reccommendations for helping spot a pair while executing another one? Im finding look ahead hardish..


I am currently working on tracking just one piece of the next pair (just choose either the corner or the edge), then you can slowly transition to tracking both pieces.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 29, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Any reccommendations for helping spot a pair while executing another one? Im finding look ahead hardish..


What im trying to do to practice look ahead is turning fairly slowly, enough that you can track both the edge and corner piece, and gradually turn faster.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 29, 2021)

ok thank you, i will try to remember that in my solves


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 30, 2021)

This was sooo lucky but I got a sub 20 single with a last layer skip!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-30
avg of 5: 27.75

Time List:
1. 29.54 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' U' B' L2 B L2 D R U2
2. 27.18 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 F U F' R D L D2 L2 F2
3. (35.26) B' D2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 U F2 L' D2 R B U2 L D U2
4. 26.54 U D2 L U' B2 U2 F R' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D
5. (19.44) D R' D' F L B2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U B2 R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok average i guess
Really messed up that 40

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-30
avg of 5: 27.573

Time List:
1. 26.560 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D L F L' B F D R' U2 
2. (42.931) U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U F L' R2 U' B F' L R' B' 
3. 26.386 F2 U' L' U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D' R2 U B R2 D2 F' 
4. 29.772 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R' F' D2 L R2 B D2 B2 F2 
5. (25.897) L' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' U B2 U' L' F' R2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Nov 30, 2021)

lol I just started doing terribly for 4 solves but got a 22 at the end 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-30
avg of 12: 30.036

Time List:
1. (42.931) U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U F L' R2 U' B F' L R' B' 
2. 26.386 F2 U' L' U2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D' R2 U B R2 D2 F' 
3. 29.772 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R' F' D2 L R2 B D2 B2 F2 
4. 25.897 L' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' U B2 U' L' F' R2 U' 
5. 26.357 D' R U2 L2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' L R D B F D L' 
6. 32.954 U B D' L' U B2 L' B' R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R B 
7. 31.529 R B2 D' L2 F U R2 B2 R' F' R2 F B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 
8. 30.092 B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 L B2 D' R F' U2 B' D L 
9. 28.468 B' L U2 D' F' R2 F' D R' L2 U2 F2 B' U2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 
10. 40.367 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L' U2 L' U B D2 F2 U2 R' 
11. 28.538 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' D L2 R' B' D2 U' L2 F' 
12. (22.894) R D R B L D F L D2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

So excited! Getting a Gan 356 i carry so i will be able to do reconstructions to put on here maybe!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

So it came... Gonna do an average of 5 and post it on here


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

This way you can see all of my solves and the way i solved them!








28.22s Speedsolving average of 5 by BadSpeedCuber on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

lol just got 20.12 on this scramble
U2 F2 L' F' U F2 U2 R D2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

This is my best average for today, gonna stop as i am starting to misscramble lol








27.99s Speedsolving average of 5 by BadSpeedCuber on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 1, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> This is my best average for today, gonna stop as i am starting to misscramble lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


extremely fast improvement lol. here I am improving 2 seconds in a month.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> extremely fast improvement lol. here I am improving 2 seconds in a month.


probably because you may be faster than me lol, but thanks so much!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> This way you can see all of my solves and the way i solved them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


url seems to be broken, try the other one


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

*First Successful Reconstruction! Please Let me know if this works for you and what you think!*

Like this solve because It was so close to being sub 20..

Scramble: U2 F2 L' F' U F2 U2 R D2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 B2



z2 y2

F' D F R' // Cross 3.84 TPS (exec.)

U2 R U' R' // F2L Slot 1 5.51 TPS (exec.)

(Somehow DIDN’T do Red-Green smh) L U2 L' y R' U R U' R' U' R // F2l Slot 2 4.97 TPS(exec.)

y' L' U' L U y' I U r U’ r’ U’ l’ // F2L Slot 3 5.9 TPS(exec.)

y2 R U2 R' U' I U r U’ r’ U’ l’// F2L Slot 4 6.32 TPS (exec.)

U’ F R U R’ U’ F’- U2 F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R //OLL 5.42 TPS (exec.)

y M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 //PLL 7.43 TPS (exec.)

Solve Time: 20.12 Seconds

Overall TPS: 3.18 (On the very faster side for me)


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> *First Successful Reconstruction! Please Let me know if this works for you and what you think!*
> 
> Like this solve because It was so close to being sub 20..
> 
> ...


Huh, some advanced wide moves going on there. My recon:

x2 // Inspection same but x rotation 
F' D F R' // Cross the same
L U' L' U y' L' U L // Pair 1 while preserving pair 2
U2 R' U' R // Pair 2
U L U L' U2 L U L' // Pair 3
R U' R' U' R U' R' U y L' U' L // Pair 4
U' F R U R' U' F' // Top cross
r U R' U' r' F R F // OLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL

Could have avoided the G perm but to late and lazy to fix.
17.07, pretty average.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 3, 2021)

Well I find that the fastest algorithm to do that case... Learned it from the GAN pamphlet lol
Dont be fooled, I know only like 1/2 of pll 
Interesting reconstruction however


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 3, 2021)

The 26.43 second solve had soo much potential... The way i solved it pretty much everything was paired up in f2l except for 1 pair








26.64s Speedsolving average of 5 by BadSpeedCuber on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 4, 2021)

Got a 20, 24, and 21 today on hand scrambles.
I find on the 11 M duo I can turn significantly faster than the dayan so Im just going to practice with that and maybe the I carry from now on.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 4, 2021)

YES
PB AO5 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-04
avg of 5: 25.510

Time List:
1. 27.084 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 R F L2 R F' D2 L' D' B' 
2. 25.684 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F U2 B R D' B' F L' R' D' F2 U 
3. (29.036) L2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 F' U B2 D L2 B U2 
4. (21.246) F' U R U2 F U2 L B' D R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 
5. 23.762 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F' L2 U' B' R D2 F' L' R


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

Spammed TPS lol
Another PB:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-04
avg of 5: 25.511

Time List:
1. 24.802 R2 F' R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 U L' B F' L B2 L2 
2. (33.829) F2 R' L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' B' F2 L U2 B L U' 
3. (24.777) B2 D L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 R F2 L' B2 F2 U' R D' F D U L' 
4. 25.987 D' F L' B L2 B' D2 R U D2 F2 R2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
5. 25.743 D' F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 U' L F' R' B2 L B' U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 5, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Spammed TPS lol
> Another PB:
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-04
> avg of 5: 25.511
> ...


But the last one was .001 seconds faster. (You've been making a lot of improvement the last couple days, GJ)


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

Last average of the session:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-04
avg of 5: 25.997

Time List:
1. 25.859 U' R' U' F R B U F' D' F U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 B 
2. 27.707 D' R' U2 F U2 B' D' R' L B R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 
3. 24.426 D2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D2 R' F2 U B L U' B F L' 
4. (22.302) B' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B L B L R' U F L' 
5. (45.260) D R U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 F U L' B' F2 U' B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

Probably my best session
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-04
solves/total: 45/45

single
best: 21.246
worst: 45.260

mean of 3
current: 30.663 (σ = 12.69)
best: 24.681 (σ = 3.98)

avg of 5
current: 25.997 (σ = 1.64)
best: 25.380 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 12
current: 28.242 (σ = 4.67)
best: 26.869 (σ = 2.92)

Average: 28.851 (σ = 4.36)
Mean: 29.331

Time List:
1. 27.084 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R U2 L F2 L' B2 R F L2 R F' D2 L' D' B' 
2. 25.684 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F U2 B R D' B' F L' R' D' F2 U 
3. 29.036 L2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 F' U B2 D L2 B U2 
4. 21.246 F' U R U2 F U2 L B' D R F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 
5. 23.762 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F' L2 U' B' R D2 F' L' R 
6. 30.327+ D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 B R B' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F' 
7. 35.484 R' U2 F' B D' R' L' D' B' F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 L' 
8. 23.960 U2 F' R' F U' B2 R2 B' D' L' F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L F2 
9. 37.738 R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 B U' B' F2 R' D' L2 D' 
10. 39.833 F D L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B U L R F2 U R' 
11. 28.876 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U L F L2 U2 L D2 U2 R D 
12. 35.696 B' R U D L D B2 L F' R' U2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 
13. 28.280 D' R2 L' U2 D2 F D' R' B' D2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L U2 R F2 B2 
14. 24.587 F D' R B' R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' F' L F2 R' B U2 
15. 41.913 F B R' F2 B R2 D' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' U B 
16. 28.249 U B D' L2 B2 L F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F D2 B2 U' 
17. 28.820 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F U' B D' L' R F 
18. 24.802 R2 F' R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 U L' B F' L B2 L2 
19. 33.829 F2 R' L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' B' F2 L U2 B L U' 
20. 24.777 B2 D L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 R F2 L' B2 F2 U' R D' F D U L' 
21. 25.987 D' F L' B L2 B' D2 R U D2 F2 R2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
22. 25.743 D' F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 U' L F' R' B2 L B' U2 
23. 27.486 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B L U2 F R B R2 D' B 
24. 24.410 L2 D2 R2 D L' B D2 R B' R2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 B2 D F2 U' 
25. 23.236 B2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 F D' F' R' B' U R2 U F2 D 
26. 27.628 L2 U' B U' D' B R' F2 D L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D' L' B2 
27. 35.067 F2 B' U D2 L F D L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F R2 L2 B D2 B L' U2 R2 
28. 39.881 D' F R2 B' U2 L' F' R U' D2 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' U2 D2 
29. 33.037 L' U2 B2 D R' L F' U' R' F U2 R2 F U2 F' B R2 D2 F 
30. 28.733 U2 D R2 F D R L' U F' D2 L2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 
31. 25.466 L' D F2 R2 B' D2 F' L B2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F' 
32. 29.672 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' F' L2 U L2 D' R U' 
33. 29.571 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 F D2 R' B F' L' D L2 
34. 28.587 R2 F D L2 B U' D' R' L B' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U 
35. 24.687 R2 D R2 B D R B' U B' F2 R2 B2 R2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 
36. 27.304 U' R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' U' R2 B' D F2 U F2 L B2 
37. 40.728 R2 D L' F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 F R' B U' F2 R2 D' 
38. 26.616 D' B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' D2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F' D' B' D U F' U 
39. 29.583 F' U F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 B2 R2 B R U2 B2 U 
40. 26.922 F' U2 L B' R2 U D2 F U' R' B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 
41. 25.859 U' R' U' F R B U F' D' F U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 B 
42. 27.707 D' R' U2 F U2 B' D' R' L B R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 
43. 24.426 D2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D2 R' F2 U B L U' B F L' 
44. 22.302 B' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B L B L R' U F L' 
45. 45.260 D R U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 F U L' B' F2 U' B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> But the last one was .001 seconds faster. (You've been making a lot of improvement the last couple days, GJ)


Thank you!
I think Its because I like turning on the 11M duo far better
I think I need to slow down a tiny bit to look ahead better tho


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Now 1 week later from just grinding away I average 45-50 seconds. I want to know from others experience what would be best for me to learn or some tips for my end goal, which would be to get *sub 40 average consistently with the occasional sub 30 single.* I would like to go farther than that but we will set that aside.


XD


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

A good average 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-08
avg of 5: 25.555

Time List:
1. 26.159 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 D' F2 
2. (33.110) F2 B' R F' B' R2 U F' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 
3. (23.612) F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 B' F' U' R' U L F' L' B U' 
4. 24.619 F L F U' B D B' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 D' R2 U2 D L2 F2 
5. 25.887 R2 F2 U' R' B' R2 B' F2 R2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U B' R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

as you can see im very consistent lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-08
solves/total: 17/18

single
best: 23.612
worst: 41.862

mean of 3
current: 37.990 (σ = 3.69)
best: 24.706 (σ = 1.14)

avg of 5
current: 37.990 (σ = 3.69)
best: 25.555 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 12
current: 32.024 (σ = 5.71)
best: 30.112 (σ = 3.83)

Average: 32.191 (σ = 4.79)
Mean: 31.686

Time List:
1. 29.016 U' R' U2 D L' F R' U' R2 F2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 F 
2. 37.557 D2 F2 R B2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F D' U' R' B' D2 F2 L' 
3. 33.393 R F' U' B2 U2 R2 B R F2 B2 U D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 
4. 29.579 U' D' F' D' F2 R' L U B' L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 
5. 31.593 B U R D' F' B L' U R F2 R F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2 
6. 33.684 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 F R B2 R U R2 D' 
7. 36.483 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D' B' R U' B2 U2 B' D' 
8. 26.159 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 D' F2 
9. 33.110 F2 B' R F' B' R2 U F' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 
10. 23.612 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 B' F' U' R' U L F' L' B U' 
11. 24.619 F L F U' B D B' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 D' R2 U2 D L2 F2 
12. 25.887 R2 F2 U' R' B' R2 B' F2 R2 D B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U B' R' 
13. 31.320 F R F' B' R' F2 R2 F' L2 U L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 L2 U R' 
14. DNF(25.389) B2 U2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 L' D L2 F' R F2 D2 F2 D2 U' 
15. 28.687 U B R L B L' U F D' F2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F U2 D2 
16. 37.607 L F D2 F B2 U R L B U B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 
17. 41.862 U L B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 F L R2 F U B2 L 
18. 34.502 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B F2 L2 F U L B R B2 U2 B' U B'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Dang it so close








21.02s Speedsolving solve by BadSpeedCuber on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Finally a sub 20 single (in a PB average)!!!
Time List:
1. 28.381 U B' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 R2 F R F R' B F' L U L
2. (29.329) R2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F' R2 D2 B' D' R' U' B' F2
3. 22.665 U B' D R' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R B L F' D' F' U B
4. 22.042 D2 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B D L2 R B U2 L2 U R
5. (18.245) R U F D' F R2 B' U' L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L'
the 18 was without skips, 2 look oll,, and an f perm


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

continuation of those times:
avg of 5: 23.764

Time List:
1. 22.665 U B' D R' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R B L F' D' F' U B 
2. 22.042 D2 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B D L2 R B U2 L2 U R 
3. (18.245) R U F D' F R2 B' U' L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' 
4. (29.905) D' L D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R B U L B' L' F2 
5. 26.586 D' F' L R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' D B F2 D F' R' U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

Locked up on the e perm
4. (20.592) B2 U2 B U L B2 U' F' D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 U'
*+2'd it *5. (21.219+) R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U F' L U2 L U F D' U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 9, 2021)

good session, had a bad patch of 30s though
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-09
solves/total: 48/48

single
best: 18.245
worst: 41.093

mean of 3
current: 27.862 (σ = 2.46)
best: 20.984 (σ = 2.39)

avg of 5
current: 26.546 (σ = 0.93)
best: 23.764 (σ = 2.46)

avg of 12
current: 29.738 (σ = 3.17)
best: 25.399 (σ = 3.33)

Average: 28.053 (σ = 3.45)
Mean: 28.217

Time List:
1. 27.322 D R' B' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U' B D B R D R 
2. 29.466 U2 D F U R B' L2 D F' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 L 
3. 24.143 B' D2 F2 L D2 R B2 L D2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' D B' R2 
4. 22.167 F' L' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L U' R2 U2 R U R' 
5. 30.765 R2 U2 R' U L' F L R2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 R' 
6. 38.639 D' L' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U L2 B L2 D' F2 R' F R2 
7. 29.661 R F2 L U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F U' L D2 B2 L D2 U 
8. 22.812 U B' L' D' R' F R D' F L2 F B2 L2 F2 B' U2 F D2 R2 L' 
9. 27.398 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' L' U' R D2 F' U F2 D2 
10. 28.381 U B' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 R2 F R F R' B F' L U L 
11. 29.329 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F' R2 D2 B' D' R' U' B' F2 
12. 22.665 U B' D R' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R B L F' D' F' U B 
13. 22.042 D2 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B D L2 R B U2 L2 U R 
14. 18.245 R U F D' F R2 B' U' L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' 
15. 29.905 D' L D B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R B U L B' L' F2 
16. 26.586 D' F' L R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' D B F2 D F' R' U2 
17. 34.001 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 D' L B' D' L B2 U' B D' 
18. 24.281 B2 U2 R F L2 B2 R U2 F L2 B2 U L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 
19. 20.592 B2 U2 B U L B2 U' F' D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 U' 
20. 28.040 B' R' D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 R2 D' L U2 R2 F' D U B' 
21. 30.739 R' D R B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R D2 R F2 D B' U' L2 F U2 B2 
22. 30.105 B' R' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L R2 D' B2 D' B L' 
23. 27.201 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D U R2 F R B U B2 R2 B' D R' D' 
24. 34.946 D F' L F2 D R' L' D' R' B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 L2 B 
25. 24.611 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R D F' U B L' U' B' U R' 
26. 31.756 D' L2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' R2 U' F D' F2 D L 
27. 23.113 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 F' D U' R U2 
28. 25.103 F L' U2 F2 R U2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B' F' R' D' R U L2 F 
29. 27.882 L' D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 D B' D2 L R B2 U' 
30. 25.888 D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F R D F' R 
31. 21.219+ R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U F' L U2 L U F D' U' 
32. 29.388 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L F L2 D' B' R' D' B' R 
33. 28.694 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 B' F2 L U F' L U F' U 
34. 41.093 F2 U D2 R2 D' R B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 U F 
35. 31.314 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R F2 L' D' R' F' 
36. 27.461 F L2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L B R2 F R' B F2 U' R' 
37. 32.770 D L' F' L2 U' F2 U R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 
38. 36.377 B F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 D2 B F' L' B' D2 R' U L' F' 
39. 33.642 L2 F B2 U' D2 B' L D U2 B U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 B L 
40. 26.898 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R' B' R2 F' L B D B D2 L' 
41. 31.796 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U L' B F' D B2 F2 D' L' D2 
42. 28.114 L F' D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' L F' L2 R2 F2 D L D 
43. 34.024 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L D R' D2 B2 F D U' F R' B' 
44. 23.688 L B2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F' L' D' U' R' F' L B 
45. 26.547 U2 B2 F U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 B' L' F R 
46. 27.478 L F' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 D R2 B 
47. 25.613 B U' R2 D' R D B D L' B D2 L2 B U2 L2 F' B2 R2 B2 L2 
48. 30.495 F' L2 R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R F' R' F2 D' B' U F2 R2


----------



## thousand_cuts (Dec 10, 2021)

wow! you improved from 45-50s avg to sub-30 avg in a month and 8 days. I'm currently at the 40-50s avg right now, hoping that my progression would be something like yours.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

thousand_cuts said:


> wow! you improved from 45-50s avg to sub-30 avg in a month and 8 days. I'm currently at the 40-50s avg right now, hoping that my progression would be something like yours.


Probably! Just focus on learning f2l cases in your muscle memory so you can look ahead to your next pair while doing the current one.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

I wish i knew how to x cross...
1. 23.747 U' F L' B' U2 R' D' R B U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F2

(try the scramble if you do)


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

This could have been so much faster but im ok with it!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-10
single: 19.020

Time List:
1. 19.020 R B' U D L' U L B' R2 F2 U' D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 11, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> I wish i knew how to x cross...
> 1. 23.747 U' F L' B' U2 R' D' R B U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F2
> 
> (try the scramble if you do)


*APB:*
z // Inspection
R F2 R U' F R // 223 [6/6]
y U R' U' // Pair [3/9]
R2 S' U' S F' U' F / EOpair [7/16]
U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R // L3P [8/24]
y2 R' D R' U R D' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' // ZBLL [14/38]
*38 STM*


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 13, 2021)

Really good average
Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-13
avg of 5: 23.39

Time List:
1. (28.69) L R2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U' R' F R2 B U R2 F'
2. 23.82 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 F' D2 U B2 L B' R D
3. 23.57 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U' L2 F L' U' R'
4. (22.69) U' R' L' U F D R F' R B2 D2 R U2 R2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 L B'
5. 22.78 R' B U2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' U L2 B' F2 L' F' L'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

when i know the solution will be good, i fail even worse...
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-13
single: 23.228

Time List:
1. 23.228 U B' R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R' B' D' U' R' U2 L2 U2

AGAIN: but with a way better scramble
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-13
single: 25.833

Time List:
1. 25.833 D U2 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 L' D' F D' F2 R' D L' U'

also,
anyone know how to avoid sweaty hands and fingers? I have genitically oily skin and it can be really annoying... any tips?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

Yess PB
mostly from lucky f2ls
dont think ill beat this too many times until im sub 20
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-13
avg of 5: 22.252

Time List:
1. 23.158 D' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 B L' D' F' D2 U2 R' D2 U 
2. 21.479 B' R' B' D2 B' D' B2 L D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 
3. 22.118 L F' R L' U B D B2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' 
4. (35.301) L2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R D L' B U' F' D2 U F' 
5. (21.455) B2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F' R' F' D L2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

Not much improvement except for my pb to be honest
still got those pesky 30s
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-13
solves/total: 48/49

single
best: 21.381
worst: 43.437

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 16.30)
best: 22.252 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 5
current: 28.624 (σ = 3.91)
best: 22.252 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 12
current: 28.179 (σ = 2.71)
best: 26.427 (σ = 4.51)

Average: 28.042 (σ = 4.35)
Mean: 28.204

Time List:
1. 23.604 D B' L' U2 F2 L2 R D2 R F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' D' L U' L F2 
2. 26.831 D R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F' R' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 
3. 30.383 D2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L' F U2 B L2 R' B' R' 
4. 25.934 R' B2 L' B' R2 U D F L2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U F2 
5. 23.228 U B' R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R' B' D' U' R' U2 L2 U2 
6. 26.207 U' B' F2 D2 L2 F R2 B R2 D2 L2 B L2 D' L2 F' R' D' R' F' D2 
7. 30.551 F2 U' B' U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 L2 U2 L' F' U' B' R' B D' 
8. 39.605 F D L' B2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 U B F2 D2 R F' U2 
9. 27.939 D' F D R' D' R' F' L' B R' D2 R' L2 B2 R L2 U2 R' U2 
10. 37.281 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 U' B' D2 F2 L' R U' L D' B R' 
11. 28.388 B2 D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' B2 U B' L2 B2 R U' L F' U' 
12. 25.833 D U2 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 L' D' F D' F2 R' D L' U' 
13. 25.697 L2 D L B' D R' F R' L2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 F L' 
14. 22.665 B L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L R' F2 D' L2 D2 B U2 B' F' D 
15. 23.238 R F2 D F' D2 F2 R' L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U' D' B L2 
16. 43.437 U2 B' L' U R' F2 D2 R' B R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U D2 
17. 27.815 U2 D B2 R F D' R2 B' R U B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 
18. 24.897 R2 F' B2 L U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 D' R F' L' D2 B F2 
19. 27.976 B' D B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 L' F D' L D2 F U2 
20. 21.381 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 R' F D U' R2 B2 F R2 F 
21. 25.894 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' U B' L2 D B2 D2 R' U L' 
22. 39.073 L U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B R' F' U' L D F U' 
23. 23.748 B U' B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 U L' F D' L2 R' 
24. 27.032 F' U R' D' R U F L B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L D2 L2 U R' 
25. 35.077 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L' D2 U F L2 U 
26. 32.893 B U' L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' B' R' F D F' L R2 
27. 23.158 D' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 B L' D' F' D2 U2 R' D2 U 
28. 21.479 B' R' B' D2 B' D' B2 L D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 
29. 22.118 L F' R L' U B D B2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' 
30. 35.301 L2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' R D L' B U' F' D2 U F' 
31. 21.455 B2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F' R' F' D L2 U' 
32. 23.982 F U2 L B U' R U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L' U F2 
33. 28.700 R2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L D' U R U' L R2 F' R 
34. 29.776 L' R' U2 R F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U' L2 B R2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 
35. 27.750 L' D2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R F' L U R D' L2 R2 
36. 28.259 B' D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' R' D' U B L D2 
37. 40.233 F' B2 L D' L' F U2 B U F2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 R' L B2 
38. 29.377 U' R U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 B2 U' L R2 B2 D F R2 
39. 26.717 R' L2 U B2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 R' U' L F D2 B L' 
40. 30.901 L R F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' R' B L F U L2 F2 
41. 27.678 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 R' F2 D F' U L2 F2 D' 
42. 24.728 B' L2 D' F2 B' U' B U' R' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' F2 D 
43. 25.837 F U2 B' L2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U L' U2 R' D' U B2 U L' 
44. 30.683 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U B D L' D2 L2 F U L2 U F2 
45. 24.155 R B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' U' R2 F R' D L R' F D2 F2 D 
46. 30.269 F2 L U D2 R F' U2 F2 B2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L D2 
47. 23.168 B' U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R' U' L' F2 R' B' L R' 
48. DNF(39.418) B2 L2 B R' F2 D L F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 
49. 31.448 R2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D' R F' R2 F' U' R


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

I was poppin off at school for some reason...
do you ever reload the amazon track package page unnessecarily in waiting for a cube?
anyway here are my times!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-14
avg of 5: 21.58

Time List:
1. (24.85) AND D2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 B U2 F U2 L' R F R' B' D' F' D
2. 20.81 B L' R2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 And B2 L' F' F U2 L2 B
3. 23.23 L' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U R D B F' U' F' F2 L2
4. (20.55) D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F' F' D' B' and 'F' D'
5. 20.70 B L B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B U2 L D2 B2 F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> I was poppin off at school for some reason...
> do you ever reload the amazon track package page unnessecarily in waiting for a cube?
> anyway here are my times!
> 
> ...



What cubes are you expecting?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

U' F L' B' U2 R' D' R B U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F2
Inspection: X2
Cross: F' U R' U2 F D'
1st Pair: L' U2 L
2nd pair: U' L U' L' U' R U R'
3rd Pair: U L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L'
FLS: d' (R U2 R' U)*2 F' U F
PLL: U2 R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> What cubes are you expecting?


Gan Skewb (looks phun, never solved one)
Gan mini m pro (im really bad at OH and so I thought a mini cube would help a lot

dont think my cube collection will expand at all for a very long time now (but then again... lol)

weird flex but ok XD


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

Probably the first time i was able to do f2l with 1 rotation... nothing super special but kinda a personal fun thing
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-14
single: 21.111

Time List:
1. 21.111 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' B' R B D' F' D' L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

interesting scramble
chocked it as usual XD
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-14
single: 25.405

Time List:
1. 25.405 U L' B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D L' U R' B F2 L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

Gonna stop there. Not my most consistent session unfortunatly
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-14
solves/total: 28/28

single
best: 19.705
worst: 54.749

mean of 3
current: 30.727 (σ = 4.09)
best: 23.041 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 5
current: 30.256 (σ = 3.50)
best: 23.124 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 12
current: 28.513 (σ = 3.87)
best: 24.855 (σ = 3.01)

Average: 27.267 (σ = 4.27)
Mean: 28.061

Time List:
1. 23.461 R2 L2 U R' D R B2 D F' U2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D' 
2. 54.749 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 U B2 R2 F U' F U2 B D' 
3. 19.705 U' R' D2 B F2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B R2 U B' L' R' D L U2 R' 
4. 22.834 F R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L F' U B' L' D' U2 
5. 35.716 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D U2 F L B L' D2 B 
6. 21.330 F' U R L U' F' U F' D' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 
7. 25.207 D U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' R U B' L' D2 L' B R2 U R' 
8. 24.082 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F U' B U2 B2 R D L' F' D 
9. 29.594 U R D B2 R' D F L' F' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 
10. 28.669 B L2 F' L U' R' L2 D' R' F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L' 
11. 22.607 U' R2 D2 B L' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 R' B2 
12. 21.111 B2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 B' D' B' R B D' F' D' L2 
13. 25.405 U L' B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D L' U R' B F2 L2 
14. 27.712 L U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' F R' U L' F2 U' F' 
15. 34.502 U' B2 R' F2 L F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' B' R B F' 
16. 26.984 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D U B' R' F' L B D' U' B' D' L 
17. 24.993 D2 B F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B D' L D F' R' B R' D2 U' F2 
18. 25.164 R2 F' L U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U F2 U B' F R U B2 R' D' 
19. 35.387 R2 U' F R2 D2 R' U' D' B U2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B D2 F B2 L2 D 
20. 30.026 F U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 L' D' B F' L F U F2 
21. 29.771 R2 F' D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 U' L' F2 L' D' U' B' D' 
22. 27.742 B' R' F U' L2 U' R' B R L2 F2 B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 U' 
23. 21.506 B' L2 D R' L F' R' U R2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L' 
24. 22.292 F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 L B2 R B R2 U R' F2 D2 
25. 32.965 U R B2 F2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U R' D2 F L B D2 
26. 31.503 R2 U R2 L' F' D2 R' D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U2 R2 F U 
27. 34.377 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 B R' B F' U R2 D2 L' F D2 
28. 26.300 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' U B2 R' B D' F2 U F2 U B' R


----------



## thousand_cuts (Dec 15, 2021)

damn, im also getting very inconsistent timings. currently have a pb of 30.4s (single) but my mean for like 27 solves this morning was 37.8s. Should I learn full pll now or advanced f2l or look ahead or just keep practising more solves?


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Gan Skewb (looks phun, never solved one)
> Gan mini m pro (im really bad at OH and so I thought a mini cube would help a lot
> 
> dont think my cube collection will expand at all for a very long time now (but then again... lol)
> ...


Wow very nice


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 15, 2021)

thousand_cuts said:


> damn, im also getting very inconsistent timings. currently have a pb of 30.4s (single) but my mean for like 27 solves this morning was 37.8s. Should I learn full pll now or advanced f2l or look ahead or just keep practising more solves?


slowly learn pll, but knowing your f2l cases and being able to look away from the pair your solving will make your times much faster (which is basically look ahead to be clear)


----------



## thousand_cuts (Dec 16, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> slowly learn pll, but knowing your f2l cases and being able to look away from the pair your solving will make your times much faster (which is basically look ahead to be clear)


i just started learning pll and i'll try not to neglect my f2ls too. any good resource for learning look ahead?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 16, 2021)

Learning lookahead isnt really something that can be taught to a certain extent, but look at jperms videos on improving your look ahead


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 16, 2021)

So I tried 3bld, and failed.
I think I miss memorized 2 edges as they still needed swapped, and so do 2 corners (one in DBL and one if URF) The two edges look like an r perm, which makes me think i had parity and didnt do it, but idk
I used OP/OP meathods

really want a success, but still practice sighted solving


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

First solve of the day what the heck
unfortunatly got to go to bed now
bye!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-16
single: 18.553

Time List:
1. 18.553 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F L D' U2 L2 R D2 L' B' L


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

PB I think! All of the 20 second solves were chokes in the last layer. In the 20.5 I had the f2l done in 11-12 seconds! but failed



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-17
avg of 5: 21.154

Time List:
1. (20.209) R' B2 D F2 L' U' B' R' U2 R L2 B2 L' D2 F2 B2 R D2 L' F U
2. 20.910 L B U B U B' L' U F' U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2
3. 22.014 F' U' R2 D B R' F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' B L'
4. (29.958) R2 B' R B2 D2 F U2 R U2 F B2 U2 F' B2 D2 F D2 R2 D'
5. 20.538 F' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U' F R2 D R F U' L D' R


----------



## Garf (Dec 17, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> PB I think! All of the 20 second solves were chokes in the last layer. In the 20.5 I had the f2l done in 11-12 seconds! but failed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is only one reason why you are choking in the last layer, and it's either because fingertricks are bad or recognition is bad. J-Perm has made some videos on Pll and oll algs/fingertricks.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 18, 2021)

Well I don't know full Pll yet, 3 G perms and the V perm until i do, and I use 2 look oll, and the main reason i think is because i get all tense and nervous during this step, which makes me lock up because my turning is very jittery... 
My recognition is not to horrendous for the PLL I know, but I will try to improve when i know full PLL, which shouldnt be too long, maybe 2 weeks judging by my school schedule RN
Just a response to your response..


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 18, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Well I don't know full Pll yet, 3 G perms and the V perm until i do, and I use 2 look oll, and the main reason i think is because i get all tense and nervous during this step, which makes me lock up because my turning is very jittery...
> My recognition is not to horrendous for the PLL I know, but I will try to improve when i know full PLL, which shouldnt be too long, maybe 2 weeks judging by my school schedule RN
> Just a response to your response..


You are pretty fast for someone who hasn't finished PLL yet.


----------



## Garf (Dec 18, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Well I don't know full Pll yet, 3 G perms and the V perm until i do, and I use 2 look oll, and the main reason i think is because i get all tense and nervous during this step, which makes me lock up because my turning is very jittery...
> My recognition is not to horrendous for the PLL I know, but I will try to improve when i know full PLL, which shouldnt be too long, maybe 2 weeks judging by my school schedule RN
> Just a response to your response..


If you are getting tense about 3LLL, then here is what I propose:
Before any solve, use the 4-7-8 breathing technique. Breathe in for four seconds, hold for seven, then exhale for eight seconds. When you do this, think of relaxing your body and your mind to prepare yourself for the solve. Do this two times, then start your inspection and solve. What happened is you will calm yourself enough to release the nerves that hold you back for your last layer.
Note: you could do this if you want to sleep easily, just do the steps four times instead of two.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 19, 2021)

cool. Thanks!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 19, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> You are pretty fast for someone who hasn't finished PLL yet.


 Thanks


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 20, 2021)

Im going to have to go to work full time for the next few weeks, so may not practice that much, maybe less post if i do.
Hope to not lose my abilities XD


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 21, 2021)

Sad.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-20
solves/total: 23/23

single
best: 20.466
worst: 44.967

mean of 3
current: 33.204 (σ = 11.28)
best: 24.683 (σ = 3.51)

avg of 5
current: 27.916 (σ = 4.71)
best: 24.428 (σ = 1.97)

avg of 12
current: 27.255 (σ = 3.93)
best: 26.472 (σ = 2.96)

Average: 28.103 (σ = 3.46)
Mean: 28.608

Time List:
1. 22.256 B' L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R' B F2 L2 F' U2 L D' 
2. 30.922 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' F' L' D' R' U2 F' L' U' 
3. 22.885 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 F D' U' L' D B2 R' 
4. 30.246 B' F2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 F' R D' B' L' U' L B2 
5. 36.344 L2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' D U L' B R' D2 F2 
6. 32.889 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L D B' R U' F U2 L D F 
7. 28.767 R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D L2 R D2 B' F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 
8. 30.457 U2 F' L U B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D R F U B L' D2 R' 
9. 27.820 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' B' L2 B' U2 L' B2 
10. 28.278 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F' L B R' U' F' D U F U 
11. 29.146 D R2 L U' L2 B2 U B F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 D2 B 
12. 20.466 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' D B' L2 F' D2 L' B D' 
13. 26.204 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 U2 R B R2 U L B' U2 R' F' 
14. 33.080 U2 R' B R2 U R' B2 L' F' U' F2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 
15. 31.505 D2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R' F U' B2 L' U F' D L 
16. 25.108 R' D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U B' U' F D' L2 R D2 F U' 
17. 23.799 F U2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' R U R2 D' L2 F' R' D R 
18. 26.634 R' B' U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 F U' F R F2 R2 
19. 28.725 F2 R' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' B L U' F L' D F 
20. 22.851 L' B R2 D L2 U' F' D' L U2 R F2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L2 
21. 22.472 D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 D B2 L2 F R' F L2 D 
22. 44.967 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 U L2 U' F D' B U' F U2 F L U' 
23. 32.173 L2 B2 U' L B2 R D2 L F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 B' L' F2 D2 U L2 R2


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Sad.
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-20
> solves/total: 23/23
> 
> ...


Maybe you are turning too fast… try turning slower to a point where you are not too slow, but not turning at what you usually turn at, and see what happens.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 21, 2021)

Ill try


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

*I mis-entered from my stackmat, this was an 18.876*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-23
single: 19.876

Time List:
1. 19.876 R D L' U' B2 U2 R L' D L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 F' D2 B

sad thing is, this was among plenty of 30s lol


----------



## Garf (Dec 24, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> *I mis-entered from my stackmat, this was an 18.876*
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-23
> single: 19.876
> 
> ...


Well, still sub-20, right? PB?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

On a completly related note, i learned Ga perm today. Can execute in under 2 seconds now


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, still sub-20, right? PB?


no Ive gotten a 18.5 something before


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

This is my PB (not anymore, look below)


BadSpeedCuber said:


> First solve of the day what the heck
> unfortunatly got to go to bed now
> bye!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-16
> ...


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 24, 2021)

*PLL skip PB!*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-23
single: 17.660

Time List:
1. 17.660 B' L' B U F B R F' U L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 26, 2021)

got a sub 30 session mean , which is fun i guess..
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-25
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 20.812
worst: 45.035

mean of 3
current: 30.510 (σ = 8.95)
best: 23.900 (σ = 2.70)

avg of 5
current: 27.394 (σ = 1.19)
best: 24.920 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 27.910 (σ = 4.03)
best: 26.674 (σ = 3.53)

Average: 28.633 (σ = 3.96)
Mean: 29.128

Time List:
1. 29.281 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F R' B R' F D R' D' L U 
2. 28.680 R2 F D U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R F2 U2 F L D B' 
3. 35.662 D2 L2 F' R U F B' L D' F2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 R F2 R U2 F2 
4. 31.370 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 L F' U B2 R' F D2 B' R B' 
5. 25.352 U F' B2 D2 R D2 F' L' D R' B2 R' L2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 L 
6. 45.035 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 L' D' R' F L' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 
7. 20.812 D' R2 F R2 F' R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U L' B R2 F D' L D' 
8. 32.048 D R D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 F U2 L' D' F U B2 D2 
9. 35.583 R' B2 L R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R' U F U B' D' L' R2 F R' D' 
10. 27.398 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' R D' U2 L' D B' F' U F 
11. 26.423 R2 B R' U' F' R B' R' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R U2 F U2 
12. 23.779 U2 L F' U F2 D L U B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F 
13. 26.608 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U L2 U L2 U R B2 F' D L B R' F2 D' 
14. 33.360 B L2 U R2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 L' D2 U' B R' F2 U2 
15. 25.996 U' L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 B' F D F2 U' R B' F' 
16. 24.846 R2 U F' B R2 L' F' L2 U' B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 
17. 20.858 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' B2 F R' B D2 R D2 U L' 
18. 34.009 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F D R U' L' F' D2 R B2 
19. 23.918 L' F' L2 B U' D' B L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' 
20. 32.208 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 U R' D B' R2 D' 
21. 26.967 L U L U2 R' U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' R2 F L U F R' 
22. 26.480 L2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' R' F' L2 B' R D L B' U2 
23. 22.582 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' D F D2 U' L F R2 F D' 
24. 28.736 U L D R' D B L' F L U2 F L2 U2 F R2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 
25. 40.213 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L B2 D F2 B2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 26, 2021)

:O got a 16 on a hand scramble!
Used keyhole for the first time in a solve and it was a fast f2l with 1 free pair, Into the 1 OLL i know without E.O (lol), into a R perm


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 27, 2021)

A good average.
18 with a +2 smh
took a break need to get back to where i was lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-26
avg of 5: 23.899

Time List:
1. 23.118 D2 B2 L F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R D F U B U2 R2 U R' D' 
2. (28.899) F U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U R D' U R' U F' L 
3. 23.548 R F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L U' R F L D2 
4. (20.304+) R U B L' D' F' R' F2 U D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' 
5. 25.032 B D' B L D' R' D2 R' D B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 27, 2021)

Not bad... Not the best though.
still going to be chasing the sub 20 AO5 for a bit still.. very inconsistant
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-26
solves/total: 40/40

single
best: 20.304
worst: 44.071

mean of 3
current: 26.132 (σ = 1.60)
best: 22.037 (σ = 2.60)

avg of 5
current: 24.437 (σ = 1.34)
best: 22.914 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 12
current: 25.584 (σ = 2.36)
best: 25.550 (σ = 2.78)

Average: 26.876 (σ = 3.79)
Mean: 27.397

Time List:
1. 23.118 D2 B2 L F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R D F U B U2 R2 U R' D' 
2. 28.899 F U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U R D' U R' U F' L 
3. 23.548 R F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L U' R F L D2 
4. 20.304+ R U B L' D' F' R' F2 U D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' 
5. 25.032 B D' B L D' R' D2 R' D B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 
6. 20.775 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 U' L2 B' L D L' U2 
7. 24.418 F2 L D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F' R' D F' D2 R2 F2 D' 
8. 26.726 F2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U R2 F R F D2 U' F2 L' D' B U 
9. 28.783 D B U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 D' B2 U R' F D' F' L2 B' U 
10. 28.204 F D' F2 L B2 L B' L U R' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 
11. 28.060 B2 L D2 B L2 F D2 R D R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' 
12. 36.121 U' L2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D B2 R D' F' L R2 
13. 22.212 R' D2 R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D' F' L' U' B R B2 F 
14. 27.737 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' B2 L B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' R2 
15. 26.844 U R2 L F' B' L B D' R2 U2 L B2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 
16. 23.769 B L' U2 F' L D F R U R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 B' 
17. 20.576 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L' B2 U' B U L2 R2 D B 
18. 30.386 B2 U' R B D B' R2 F' L D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 
19. 28.508 U' L F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B R' D B L' F L' R' 
20. 27.104 B U B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' U2 F D F 
21. 24.805 D2 L F U B' R L F B' U B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D' 
22. 27.390 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 U F R' F D' F R U' F2 
23. 27.302 F' D' F' U L F B' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R F' B2 L' F' 
24. 44.071 B' L U F L' F' B2 U F2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 F R2 F' B L2 U2 R 
25. 39.077 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 B' F R U' B2 R' D 
26. 30.022 R' F' R' B R2 D2 L U' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 L D' 
27. 43.389 L2 U B2 L' B2 R U' F R L D2 R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' 
28. 28.390 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U R' B F D' F D2 L2 R' D2 R2 
29. 29.358 L2 U2 R D B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F' U B' D' B2 L' D2 
30. 22.482 U2 F U' F2 U' L2 F' D' R' D2 L F2 L U2 B2 L U2 R' L' F2 U' 
31. 26.479 F' R' B' D' F2 L2 U F2 R F2 D2 F' U2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F 
32. 25.054 R2 B' D' B L' D' L' F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B R D 
33. 28.017 D' L' F' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 B' U' F' R F D' F2 
34. 32.447 U L' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 F D F2 R F' L2 B2 
35. 23.168 L B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 U F R' B2 D' L' D2 B F2 
36. 22.024 U2 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 R' F2 R D2 L F U2 B' U' B2 D' U2 R' F2 
37. 22.890 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L2 U2 R U F L D2 L2 D2 R2 F' 
38. 25.105 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' L' B U' L2 F' D B' 
39. 27.976 R L F U' B' R U2 L U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 F 
40. 25.315 R2 F' R' U F D B' R2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 29, 2021)

Meh.. quick sesssion before bed
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-28
solves/total: 15/15

single
best: 21.352
worst: 33.719

mean of 3
current: 27.006 (σ = 3.10)
best: 25.005 (σ = 3.27)

avg of 5
current: 27.313 (σ = 1.16)
best: 25.408 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 27.077 (σ = 2.56)
best: 26.932 (σ = 2.23)

Average: 26.949 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 27.027

Time List:
1. 25.810 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U R U' F2 D' L B U F D' U 
2. 25.567 R D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F U F' L' B' U2 F D 
3. 28.187 L2 D2 L U2 R U2 B2 F2 L R' F2 U B U2 F' R F D2 U F 
4. 23.651+ F R' U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' U' B2 U R U F' D F2 L U2 
5. 24.847 F' L D' B2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 D B' L' D F' R' U' R' F2 
6. 31.369 L' U' R2 B' R2 B' R F' B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' 
7. 33.719 D2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L' F D' U' B' F2 R2 U R2 
8. 28.814 D2 L' B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F U L2 D R' U' F U' 
9. 27.410 D U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R B2 D L F' L U R' F D2 
10. 21.352 R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 D2 L2 U' F' L' B' D' U' F' R2 
11. 27.641 F B R L2 U2 L F2 R' B L2 U R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U D2 F2 D 
12. 26.022 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' U' L R' U' R' B R' D 
13. 29.272 F2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F U B2 U R D' B' L D' R 
14. 23.469 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 L D F2 U' L' D F' R2 D 
15. 28.276 U' D2 F U2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B' D' R' F D2 U L' B' U


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 30, 2021)

Not too shabby considering my surrounding times (30s)

Any tips to slow the cube down besides just lube? Maglev is a bit fast but i love the feel, really want to main it, but i keep overshooting 
its the maglev RS3M2021
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-29
avg of 5: 23.910

Time List:
1. 21.332 F' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U L B2 U' L' D U' R F R' 
2. (21.016) B' R' F' L B' U D2 B U R D2 R2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 
3. (30.767) R2 B U R' U L2 B D2 L B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R U' 
4. 27.140 U' R' L2 B2 L D F R' B R F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 R D2 L D2 L' 
5. 23.259 F2 R L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 U L B' R2 D'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 30, 2021)

This scramble would be amazing for smart humans (evidently not me)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-29
single: 25.739

Time List:
1. 25.739 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U' L U2 F' U'


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 30, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> This scramble would be amazing for smart humans (evidently not me)
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-29
> single: 25.739
> 
> ...


16.848.

Look ahead was really easy, I planned 2 pairs in inspection, and got an easy OLL and PLL. It wasn't even that good of a scramble except for look ahead really.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 31, 2021)

Not too horrendous, but im not satisfied lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-30
avg of 5: 26.804

Time List:
1. (40.282) F D' B R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D' L D2 F' U L B F2 
2. 31.714 B' R B2 D F' U L' B L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 L 
3. 25.134 L D' F R' B' U' F2 U2 R F L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' B' R2 
4. (22.501) F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U' L' B' F R' B' F2 L2 B' F2 D 
5. 23.564 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D B2 L B' R2 D' F L R' U' B' F'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Would have been 2 sub 20s in a session if it wasnt for this
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-31
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(18.514)[DNF (didnt complete R' fully and the auf of the j perm, would have been 18.514.) ] U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B' D L' B2 D2 F R2 F

(other sub 20)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-31
single: 19.867

Time List:
1. 19.867 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B' U2 R2 U B2 F' L2 U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Its ok actually not horrible but so inconsistent its crazy. I think I have gotten worse lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-31
solves/total: 31/35

single
best: 19.867
worst: 44.500

mean of 3
current: 23.915 (σ = 3.31)
best: 23.915 (σ = 3.31)

avg of 5
current: 26.326 (σ = 1.43)
best: 24.982 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 8.94)
best: 27.092 (σ = 4.09)

Average: DNF (σ = 8.18)
Mean: 26.995

Time List:
1. 23.130 U F' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 B R D L' U L F' D2 U2 R' 
2. 24.112 U' R2 B' D2 F' U' D' F L' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 
3. 30.326 L2 U' F2 R' F D2 R' D' F2 R' U2 R L' U2 D2 R' U2 D 
4. 25.240 D' R2 F D L2 U L2 B' L' F R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 B' 
5. 30.011 R F' B2 R2 B R D L F D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 
6. 30.740 U' D' R B' U L F B2 D R U2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 R' U2 
7. 44.500[sad] R F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B U2 R' D' L R2 U' F2 U' R 
8. 23.056 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U L' D' B2 F' U2 L F' U2 F2 R 
9. 23.143 F2 U2 B F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F' L R F' L2 D B U' R' B2 D 
10. 30.905 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D U' R2 F' L D R2 U L' R' B R' D2 
11. 27.216 F R' D R2 D' L2 D B' U R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' 
12. 30.085 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B' U2 B2 U F D L F2 U2 F' 
13. 26.104 R L2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 F' U2 B' L2 R U' R D L F U' B 
14. 19.867 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B' U2 R2 U B2 F' L2 U2 
15. 31.692 R B L U' R2 L2 B' D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D R D' F' 
16. 25.323 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U' L' F2 R' B2 F R F2 D2 F D' 
17. DNF(30.000) R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F U' F' U' R' B D2 F L D 
18. 32.585 L' D' F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R U F D' R' U2 R2 F' 
19. 20.809 L2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F D2 U2 F U L2 R' F2 D' U L' R2 
20. DNF(0.240) L F D' L2 B2 D U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B' L U B D2 B' L meant to be 24 seconds but i typed 24 without any . so it did that. still dnf tho
21. 26.999 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 D' B' U' R D2 U 
22. 23.087 F' U2 B D2 F L2 B2 R2 U B L2 R F' D L' F' U' B 
23. 24.861 F2 R' U2 B R' B2 R2 D R' U2 R2 U B2 U D B2 L2 D' R2 
24. DNF(18.514)[DNF (didnt complete R' fully and the auf, would have been 18.514.) ] U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B' D L' B2 D2 F R2 F 
25. 26.543 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 F' L2 R' B' F' L U L2 B L2 D 
26. 27.468 D B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F L D' U L' R' F 
27. 24.822 D2 L' F' U B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R F' R' B' R' B D 
28. 23.613 R' D' F R2 F L D L B' R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 D2 R 
29. DNF(30.696) L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 F' D L' B' L2 F' U2 R 
30. 27.913 B R' B U' F' R U2 F R F U2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 
31. 33.442 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F U2 B D' U2 L B F' 
32. 27.501 D' B2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 D' R' F' L' B R' U' F 
33. 24.735 R' L' U' D2 L' B R B' L' U B2 D R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 
34. 26.742 D2 F' D2 R L U' L R2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 D L' D 
35. 20.268 B' L' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L F2 U' R' U2 B D F R' U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 1, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> This scramble would be amazing for smart humans (evidently not me)
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-12-29
> single: 25.739
> 
> ...


Yeah looks really good (cries in not colour neutral)


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 2, 2022)

Well actually I now am pretty much white yellow neutral, which is obviously not color neutrality but it helps. My f2l recognition could be better tho on yellow


----------



## Garf (Jan 2, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Well actually I now am pretty much white yellow neutral, which is obviously not color neutrality but it helps. My f2l recognition could be better tho on yellow


Maybe you should stop beating yourself up for the inconsistency of your solves and try to do slow-solving for a while. You’ll learn what is messing you up, and also learn how to stop the bad habits that are squeezing their way through


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 5, 2022)

Literally the 4th solve of the morning at 731 am XD
so pumped 1 sec off my pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-05
single: 17.558

Time List:
1. 17.558 D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D U' L' F' L2 B' U' R' F L' U' B


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 5, 2022)

first successful planning of first pair lol
cross solution white bottom blue front, B' L F2 L F
did a rotation and did double sexy to solve the white green red pair which was in the back during the cross
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-05
single: 19.136

Time List:
1. 19.136 U2 F2 R' D' F2 L B U' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 5, 2022)

gtg to school now.
Here was my best average of 5 solves.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-05
avg of 5: 22.475

Time List:
1. (30.466) B2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F' U B L' D R F2
2. (18.668) R2 L' F2 U B2 R' F U2 B2 R U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L U2 L2 D B'
3. 21.786 B L B' L2 D2 F U2 D' L F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U
4. 23.288 D F' D' R' L' D R' F U R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' B2 U2 B' D2
5. 22.352 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D U B2 U R2 D2 B R' U' F2 L F R D2

This was my session with 3 sub 20s! 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-05
solves/total: 27/27

single
best: 17.558
worst: 35.118

mean of 3
current: 26.720 (σ = 5.72)
best: 21.247 (σ = 2.36)

avg of 5
current: 23.419 (σ = 1.14)
best: 22.475 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 12
current: 24.587 (σ = 2.76)
best: 24.146 (σ = 1.95)

Average: 26.472 (σ = 4.10)
Mean: 26.437

Time List:
1. 21.336 R2 B2 R L' U B2 R F' D R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 
2. 33.431 R' D' U2 L B2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L2 U' F2 L' 
3. 28.345 F2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' D' R' D' F R B' D2 B2 U' 
4. 17.558 D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D U' L' F' L2 B' U' R' F L' U' B 
5. 29.071 F2 U' B L B2 U2 F L2 D U2 R L F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 
6. 28.999 U D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F U2 F' R' D F L' F2 D L U' 
7. 26.404 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R' F U L R2 B' L' B' U' 
8. 30.079 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U F2 L' U2 R' U' R' F L D B' 
9. 35.118 D2 L D2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L B2 U F D2 L' B2 L' D' L U2 
10. 19.136 U2 F2 R' D' F2 L B U' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' 
11. 30.399 D B2 D' F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 B L B' D U B F' 
12. 23.823 B' F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L' F2 L' U2 F' U' F' U' F2 U2 L F' 
13. 32.731 L' F' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' U' L2 B L' U' R' D 
14. 33.589 U' F' D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' R2 F R' B' R' D2 F' 
15. 26.056 B' R' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 U' L' B2 R U L 
16. 24.975 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L F' L2 R' F D B 
17. 22.788 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B' R U B' L2 B' D F L F 
18. 27.862 L2 D U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 D' L2 B L' R F2 D2 
19. 22.411 U R' D B' L' U B D' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L U2 R F2 B2 
20. 25.322 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 F L' B' D B' F D' R D U' 
21. 30.466 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F' U B L' D R F2 
22. 18.668 R2 L' F2 U B2 R' F U2 B2 R U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L U2 L2 D B' 
23. 21.786 B L B' L2 D2 F U2 D' L F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U 
24. 23.288 D F' D' R' L' D R' F U R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' B2 U2 B' D2 
25. 22.352 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D U B2 U R2 D2 B R' U' F2 L F R D2 
26. 24.617 R' U B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' F' U R D R' F' U F 
27. 33.190 R2 B' D L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B' L2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

PB AO12


Spoiler: Solves:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-06
avg of 12: 24.789

Time List:
1. (DNF(27.259)) U' F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L' D2 R' F D R' B 
2. 28.037 L U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L' U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' F' 
3. (17.620) D F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L' D2 B' R' D' B D2 F' L B2 D 
4. 25.464 D B L U2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U' R' F' R D L' D 
5. 26.598 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B U2 B2 L F2 U' B L' F' D 
6. 21.723 F2 D' B R' B2 U F' R' U R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' 
7. 23.096 R' B' U2 B' L2 U2 D L F2 U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F U2 D2 R 
8. 25.035 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B R2 F' R U B2 D' B' D2 
9. 25.656 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' U' L' F2 R F' L2 B' 
10. 24.081 U' F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B L R U B D' B2 L2 B2 
11. 20.634 R' U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L F D U' L' B2 L' B L2 B2 
12. 27.566 U2 L' B' U' F B2 L F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

A VERY good session


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-06
solves/total: 60/61

single
best: 17.620
worst: 41.667
mean of 3
current: 27.320 (σ = 1.92)
best: 21.232 (σ = 0.39)
avg of 5
current: 25.752 (σ = 1.55)
best: 21.232 (σ = 0.39)
avg of 12
current: 24.012 (σ = 2.90)
best: 22.247 (σ = 1.92)
Average: 24.570 (σ = 2.90)
Mean: 24.895
Time List:
1. DNF(27.259) U' F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L' D2 R' F D R' B 
2. 28.037 L U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L' U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' F' 
3. 17.620 D F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L' D2 B' R' D' B D2 F' L B2 D 
4. 25.464 D B L U2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U' R' F' R D L' D 
5. 26.598 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B U2 B2 L F2 U' B L' F' D 
6. 21.723 F2 D' B R' B2 U F' R' U R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' 
7. 23.096 R' B' U2 B' L2 U2 D L F2 U2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F U2 D2 R 
8. 25.035 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B R2 F' R U B2 D' B' D2 
9. 25.656 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' U' L' F2 R F' L2 B' 
10. 24.081 U' F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B L R U B D' B2 L2 B2 
11. 20.634 R' U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L F D U' L' B2 L' B L2 B2 
12. 27.566 U2 L' B' U' F B2 L F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 R' 
13. 26.452 U L F' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' L R2 B U L' U' L 
14. 23.938 B R' D L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U' B2 D L' B 
15. 23.685 R F' B2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L U' L B2 R' D' R2 
16. 41.667 L2 U' F L' U2 D' B R' B F2 D R2 U' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 
17. 20.923 R U2 F U F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 R F2 R' D U2 L F 
18. 24.079 D2 L F2 D2 L R2 U2 R D2 B2 L D' F' U2 L B F' L R B' 
19. 30.505 D2 R' U' F' B2 D2 L2 U R' L2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 B2 
20. 23.365 D' U2 R F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R D2 R U F L F2 U2 L' B' U 
21. 30.030 L' U F' D R2 B' D L' F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U 
22. 24.615 B' U D2 F2 L' B2 L' U R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F 
23. 22.736 L2 D2 F L2 B U F R' B U2 R2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L2 
24. 33.472 U B2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 R' F' U' B U B' R 
25. 36.080 L R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R' B2 F L U2 B2 L2 R2 U' 
26. 20.765 D F R' B2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L' D' B' L2 F' L' D B 
27. 22.126 F D L2 B' D2 L2 B F L2 B U2 F2 L2 D' R' F' R2 U L' B' 
28. 23.203 B' U2 F2 R2 D U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' F' L' R2 U' F' U' 
29. 24.165 R B2 U L' F' D2 B' F2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R' D 
30. 24.618 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F' L' B D U' L U2 F L2 R 
31. 23.392 R2 B L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R' D' L' R2 B R' B2 L2 U 
32. 22.290 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F U' R' F R2 U B' D' 
33. 28.171 R2 F' U R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U B U L D B2 R2 F' U' 
34. 28.448 L' B2 L' B U B L' F2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 
35. 23.991 R D2 L2 B2 U B2 U B L' B D2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' 
36. 22.255 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' F U L' B U' F' U2 L D' F' 
37. 26.369 D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B R2 D' U' R' D2 U' L R F2 
38. 19.652 L B U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 U' L' F U2 L' B' F2 
39. 22.155 B R2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 F R2 B U2 D F2 R' B2 F' L' F D' L' 
40. 27.807 F R' B L2 D2 L' B' U F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' 
41. 23.103 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F U' R2 B R' U' L' U2 F2 L' 
42. 22.150 R' L' U2 B R' F B2 D R' B2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 B 
43. 22.379 U' L B2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B R2 D L' B' L R2 F2 
44. 24.392 R U F L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' L' D R D B 
45. 29.667 D' B' R' U L' U L2 D B R' B2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 F2 D2 
46. 18.797 U B U' L F' B D R U2 R2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 U F' 
47. 20.757 R' D' L' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 D' R B' L2 F' U2 L2 
48. 24.800 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L' D2 R' U' B' R B2 U2 
49. 23.389 L' D2 B F R2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 D' F2 L' D' R' B2 R D' B' 
50. 22.523 D2 L2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L' D L2 U B U2 R2 D2 B2 
51. 37.847 F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 B D2 R F' L D' B F L 
52. 19.828 L D L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U B' L2 F2 R U F' R' B2 
53. 25.890 L' D2 R B2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 R F' L2 R2 U' L D' F L' R 
54. 21.575 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B' F' R2 U2 D' L2 B L' B R U B' F 
55. 20.814 U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L B' L2 F2 U' F D' L' D2 
56. 21.307+ L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B F2 U' F' L' D' B F L U2 B2 R' 
57. 21.588 U' B' D' F2 R B U' D' L R2 U D F2 U R2 D R2 L2 U F2 D2 
58. 24.460 L' B2 U' D' F R B' D' R2 U L2 D B2 U L2 F2 D R2 D L' U 
59. 27.470+ L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D U2 R2 B2 R D' 
60. 25.326 D2 R' L2 D' B2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' F L B U' L' 
61. 29.163 L2 U' R B2 D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' D F L2 R' D2 U'


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 6, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> A VERY good session
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And I thought I was inconsistent :/


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> And I thought I was inconsistent :/


are you meaning I am inconsistent? right if so


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 6, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> are you meaning I am inconsistent? right if so


I mean my times can vary around 16 to 22 seconds sometimes, but yours are anywhere between 20 and 40 seconds.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

Yay
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-06
single: 18.401

Time List:
1. 18.401 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B L2 F2 D' L' R' D' B U' B2 U'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

5th sub 20 solve today
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-07
single: 17.824

Time List:
1. 17.824 F L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F' R' D' L' F' L' R2 F'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

PB AO12 I think!
Got a pll skip for the 17.204
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-07
avg of 12: 23.086

Time List:
1. 24.528 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' R F2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 F' D L 
2. (17.204) B2 D2 L R B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 D U' F' D U2 L' F2 D' R2 
3. (26.694) U R2 L2 F R' U' F' B L B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U' 
4. 22.082 B' D' L U F' D B' R L B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F R2 L2 
5. 23.550 D2 R D' U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F R D' F2 L R D2 
6. 25.222 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B D' R2 B2 L R' U' F D B' R' 
7. 20.734 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R B' R2 B2 R U L' D' F 
8. 19.762 U' L2 D2 F R' D2 R D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' 
9. 22.825 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L B U R' B2 F' D B U2 
10. 25.304 F2 D' B U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F D2 F R' B' U' F' U' F2 D2 U' 
11. 24.264 L' R2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D F L2 B F' U L F2 R 
12. 22.593 R' D' B' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 L' D2 R' U F' R2 D


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

Good AO5! 
I lost my timer battery cover when i was replacing the batteries a while ago, see below
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-07
avg of 5: 22.096

Time List:
1. 19.560 L2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 R' F' D' F' L U F D' U2 L' 
2. (18.350[18.3? timer batteries fell out when i stopped timer, just glimpes the time]) B R' D L2 D F L' F2 U L2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F 
3. 24.298 L2 F2 L' D R2 F U2 B' D' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F B 
4. (27.156) L' F2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L F R F D F2 R F' 
5. 22.429 R F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 D F R' F L' D2 F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

Got a last pair skip into T OLL and JB perm with U' AUF
really annoyed that I didnt react faster. Saw the T oll and realised I had a pair skip, in which i paused for at least 1/2 of a second.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-07
single: 16.818

Time List:
1. 16.818 F U' L D' R' D2 F' U2 R D2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 9, 2022)

my first AO5 (today) looking very ok!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-09
avg of 5: 22.039

Time List:
1. 20.241 R U D2 F' L' B2 L' F U F2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L 
2. (24.765) D2 B' R L' F B' R B2 D' R2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L' 
3. 21.713 U2 B D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F R' D' F2 D L' 
4. (18.779) D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 D2 L F2 U' L' B2 U2 B' L R U' R' 
5. 24.162 U R' B2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 B' D' F2 D2 L R D2 U


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 9, 2022)

Annoys me how close this was to being sub 20
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-09
avg of 5: 20.105

Time List:
1. 21.713 U2 B D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F R' D' F2 D L' 
2. (18.779) D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 D2 L F2 U' L' B2 U2 B' L R U' R' 
3. (24.162) U R' B2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 B' D' F2 D2 L R D2 U 
4. 18.990 B2 D' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R D' B F' L' 
5. 19.611 U R D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B L2 D' F' L2 U F2 U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 9, 2022)

PB AO12 by far
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-09
avg of 12: 21.603

Time List:
1. 20.241 R U D2 F' L' B2 L' F U F2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L 
2. (24.765) D2 B' R L' F B' R B2 D' R2 U2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L' 
3. 21.713 U2 B D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F R' D' F2 D L' 
4. (18.779) D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 D2 L F2 U' L' B2 U2 B' L R U' R' 
5. 24.162 U R' B2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 B' D' F2 D2 L R D2 U 
6. 18.990 B2 D' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D R D' B F' L' 
7. 19.611 U R D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B L2 D' F' L2 U F2 U2 
8. 22.290 D F' R F' R' F2 D F U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D R' D 
9. 21.389 R U2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D L2 B' D' F2 D' B L 
10. 24.158 B' R' D2 B L U R2 L' U F L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F U2 L2 F' 
11. 22.148 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U L' B R' D B2 R2 D' L2 
12. 21.326 D F2 R U2 R2 U F' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R B2 L F2 B2 U2 L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 10, 2022)

Ending on a low ish note
didnt enter it but got a 37 just now so gonna stop
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-09
avg of 12: 23.825

Time List:
1. 25.025 D' R' D2 L D' B' R' U F2 U2 R L F2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L'
2. 25.965 F2 R2 L2 U' F D2 B U2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F2
3. 25.049 R D L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D2 U R2 B2 F' U L2 D' F L U2 L2 D2
4. 18.911 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L B' D U' B R' U B R
5. 20.677 U' R F R L F D' B R2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D
6. 26.590 R U2 F D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' U L2 F2 R B' L2 U L'
7. (18.458) D' R U' F' U F' B' L2 D F2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R
8. (29.830) D R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L F' D2 F2 L' B L' F D
9. 19.331 F2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 F D U L F U L2 D2 B
10. 23.960 B R2 U2 R2 B R2 B F U2 L2 F D L' B2 R' B U' B' D2 F
11. 28.365 F2 R' D L' D2 F2 L D2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 B R B' F L' U L'
12. 24.381 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L' U' B D' R D B D' F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 10, 2022)

2 3bld sucesses in a row (my first two sucesses) 
only one of them timed

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-10
single: 18:54.158

Time List:
1. 18:54.158 L2 F' R2 B F2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D B2 R' B' D2 L B' F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

So I found out that I am really bad at OH (my pb from a impromptu oh ao5)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-12
single: 45.970

Time List:
1. 45.970 L2 B' R2 U R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U L' F' R2 U' L' B2 R2 U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

what the heck??? Pll skip pb (2 handed ofc) It felt so slow!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-12
single: 14.891

Time List:
1. 14.891 U F2 B D R' F' D2 B' L U R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> what the heck??? Pll skip pb (2 handed ofc) It felt so slow!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-12
> single: 14.891
> 
> ...


Just realised this was an OH scramble from cs timer though. probably wont count?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

Quick solve in between classes. Very lucky scramble, yellow cross easily solved a D2 away while preserving first pair
white top green front cross= L U' R' L' F B' D2 1st pair y U' R' U R 2nd pair: L' U L 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-13
single: 17.624

Time List:
1. 17.624 R2 L2 F' L' D' B2 R' F' B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS so many pbs!!! the 13 was so smooth, and i was able to plan my first pair!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-13
avg of 5: *18.849!!!!!*

Time List:
1. 18.842 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D' R D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R'
2. (23.586) B2 U' D2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R U' F' D R B2 D2
3. 19.314 R' F' B' L F L2 U' R F' L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' D2
4. 18.391 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 B R' B' F' L' B' L'
5. (13.504) U' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F L2 R' B2 U' L F2 R' D F


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

For the 13, The cross is self explanatory, I did yellow with green front, doing an L' to preserve red green first then R' F R to finish it off. I did the standard corner insert, pair with edge for the red green, facing red now. From there, I cant figure out what I did but I ended up with a Jb perm at the end after 2 look oll


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 13, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> For the 13, The cross is self explanatory, I did yellow with green front, doing an L' to preserve red green first then R' F R to finish it off. I did the standard corner insert, pair with edge for the red green, facing red now. From there, I cant figure out what I did but I ended up with a Jb perm at the end after 2 look oll


I probably would have done

R' F R U' R U R' U R U' R' // Partial xcross [11/11]
U L' R' U' L U' L' R // P2 [8/19]
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // P3 [8/27]
d' R U2 R' U' R U R' // P4 [8/35]
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL [12/47]
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (D U2) // PLL [16/63]
63 STM 60 with cancellations

It's not that efficient but has really good TPS


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 13, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> For the 13, The cross is self explanatory, I did yellow with green front, doing an L' to preserve red green first then R' F R to finish it off. I did the standard corner insert, pair with edge for the red green, facing red now. From there, I cant figure out what I did but I ended up with a Jb perm at the end after 2 look oll


That doesn't even seem too lucky. Just wait for a 30-35 moves solve and it will be a massive PB!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> That doesn't even seem too lucky. Just wait for a 30-35 moves solve and it will be a massive PB!


 well i do 2 look oll, so that may affect the movecount.
It was also used to set a PB MO3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-13
mean of 3: 17.070

Time List:
1. 19.314 R' F' B' L F L2 U' R F' L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' D2 
2. 18.391 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 B R' B' F' L' B' L' 
3. 13.504 U' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F L2 R' B2 U' L F2 R' D F


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> well i do 2 look oll, so that may affect the movecount.
> It was also used to set a PB MO3
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-13
> mean of 3: 17.070
> ...


Are you getting less and less 30s?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Are you getting less and less 30s?


I got 6 of them out of 79 solves
Most of them were due to just absolutely failing something in the solve like having two oppoite cross pieces during f2l (got that once today) or messing up an alg. 
Im trying to not let them hold me back.
When I am not on it though, i sometimes get mid 20s, like 25-28 or something


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

I like 7x7 but im a massive newb and the solves take like 30 minutes (kinda)
Any reccomendations for resources on how to build centers/ connect the bars more efficiently?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> I like 7x7 but im a massive newb and the solves take like 30 minutes (kinda)
> Any reccomendations for resources on how to build centers/ connect the bars more efficiently?


Just do lots of solves. Also look at cubeskills videos, there are some solid techniques there.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

@TheCubingCuber347 
Do you have better advice?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 14, 2022)

5x5 pb! I like 5x5 cuz it balances the fun-ness (challenge) of a big cube with the ease and speed of a smaller puzzle, plus no parities except for edges. 
My edge pairing needs some WORK tho I paused for about 10 seconds trying to find a piece.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-14
single: 4:23.798

Time List:
1. 4:23.798 Lw2 D F' R' Bw D' L' Rw' F Uw2 L' Uw L B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 U' L D Fw' Lw2 Rw R2 F B' Lw2 B Dw2 D' B2 Fw Bw Lw' Dw2 F Fw' Bw' U2 R' Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R' F' B2 Dw2 F Bw' R' B' Lw Rw2 Bw' Dw' B'

PS. have you ever been messing with a 7x7 and then solve a 3x3 and think to yourself, why am i not better at 3x3 it seems like such a simple puzzle!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh yeah and also, i think this is the only average of 100 that i have ever recorded for 3x3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-14
solves/total: 109/109

single
best: 13.504
worst: 45.669

mean of 3
current: 22.705 (σ = 0.76)
best: 17.070 (σ = 3.12)

avg of 5
current: 23.028 (σ = 0.48)
best: 18.849 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 12
current: 22.718 (σ = 1.80)
best: 22.446 (σ = 2.37)

avg of 100
current: 24.152 (σ = 3.11)
best: 24.142 (σ = 3.12)

Average: 24.109 (σ = 3.04)
Mean: 24.340

Time List:
1. 18.831 F R' D R' F' U' L F' D' R' F2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 21.877 D2 L' D' F' D2 B L' B' D U2 R B2 L U2 R D2 R D2 R' 
3. 25.956 L2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D U B' R' U' L F' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 
4. 36.262 F L2 U2 B2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 L' B F D' L U' B2 L2 U B 
5. 21.489 B2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' R B2 R B F D U2 L2 
6. 26.619 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D' R' U L' D2 F R B' D2 
7. 23.362 F' D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' B R D' B2 U' B F 
8. 23.842 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L F' L2 D R2 D' B R2 F 
9. 21.121 F D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 R F2 D2 U' B' F' L' F L D R2 
10. 29.599+ U' L' F' D F' B' L2 F L R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 
11. 28.433 U' R B' D R2 F' L' D' B R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 
12. 24.508 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U F' L' F L' D L' B D' U2 F2 
13. 19.888 F' D L' B' U' F2 B D' R U B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 U2 
14. 30.092 R2 D' R' B2 U' F U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F L 
15. 23.957 B' F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R2 U' L' R2 D L2 B' U F D' 
16. 24.389 U L U' B2 D' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B L' U2 R U2 R' F D' 
17. 21.685 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D U L2 R' B2 U B F' L U' F R' U' 
18. 28.805 L' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 F R U R' F U F L' 
19. 28.919 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 D L2 R2 D U F L' D B D R' B' D U' 
20. 25.561 B D' F2 U' R L2 D' B L F2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R L' 
21. 23.395 L' D' F B2 R' D' R L U2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 F R2 B U2 F' L 
22. 25.348 L B2 U D F U2 D' R F R D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 
23. 24.301 L' D' B2 R2 B' R U2 B L' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U 
24. 28.118 D U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F U' F U2 L B2 D R' B 
25. 17.624 R2 L2 F' L' D' B2 R' F' B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' F2 
26. 29.678 B U R F2 L F' U B U2 F' R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U F' 
27. 26.995 B L B D2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B' F' D R F L' U 
28. 29.056 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' D' F2 R2 B' L D' L2 R 
29. 24.936 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 U2 R' D B R2 B' D L R2 D F 
30. 30.479 F B2 R B L' U R B D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' 
31. 25.401 R' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D U' F2 U R2 F' L' D B' U2 L2 R D U2 
32. 26.237 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 F' U2 R B' L F' L' F2 U 
33. 21.411 R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R B' L R2 D' F2 U' B' R' 
34. 26.445 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L R2 D F' 
35. 25.839 L U D' B' R D' L' F L2 U R2 D' F2 U D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 
36. 18.842 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D' R D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' 
37. 23.586 B2 U' D2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R U' F' D R B2 D2 
38. 19.314 R' F' B' L F L2 U' R F' L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' D2 
39. 18.391 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 B R' B' F' L' B' L' 
40. 13.504 U' D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F L2 R' B2 U' L F2 R' D F 
41. 24.514 F' U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' U' F D B R2 B2 U' 
42. 45.669[messed up cross so hard] D R' F2 L' D2 B L F D' F2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' L' 
43. 29.116 D R2 U2 L F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' R' F L' D R D B2 
44. 25.965 R' U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U B' F' D' L2 D2 U' F' L B 
45. 34.319 D F L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F' L' D R B D' 
46. 17.341 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R F L' B2 U R D' F L D' 
47. 18.778 F D R U D' F R2 B2 U' F D2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 B R2 B D2 
48. 21.243+ D F2 L2 B R' F R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U D' F2 D R' F 
49. 36.190[Rip G perm] R2 U2 B U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L F L F D F U2 R F' 
50. 19.297 D' B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R D R2 F' R D' R U2 
51. 22.322 U B L' D2 B R D2 F U' B2 D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 
52. 28.665 B2 U B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' L' F' D' L' R U L' 
53. 21.104 R D B2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R B L D' F' U' R F 
54. 24.812 F R2 D' B' R' U R2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F L2 
55. 26.373 R2 U' F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U R' D' U' L' D' B2 
56. 21.090 D F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D' L U2 L' R' F' U B2 
57. 22.594 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' B D2 U' F2 R' B2 U' F 
58. 20.238 D L' F L U D2 F2 B R D2 R2 F B2 D2 B D2 F R2 D2 F' 
59. 17.017 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' F U2 L' B' D' U F' L2 U R' D U 
60. 21.103+ R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L' B2 L D' B D2 L' U B2 
61. 25.522 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U' B U2 R B2 L' F' D 
62. 26.356 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U' B' 
63. 25.996 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F R U2 B L' U' B2 D F L' 
64. 20.627 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 L F D' L D U R2 B 
65. 26.394 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R F D R2 U' F' L' D2 B2 F2 
66. 20.629 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D B' F' L' U2 L2 U' F D L 
67. 24.341 B2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 U' F L2 F2 L' B' U R D' F' 
68. 26.862 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F D' L2 U L2 B' U' F2 
69. 28.400 B' L U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R' F' R2 D' U2 B L 
70. 26.538 U R2 F' B' U R' L' F U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' 
71. 17.771 R F' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F D L' R2 B U F' 
72. 23.832 D F2 U2 D2 F' R2 B D' R' D2 R2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 
73. 20.858 U' L2 B' R F L U D' F' R L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 
74. 28.188 D2 R F' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' B U' B2 D F2 L D2 
75. 19.357 B L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' R2 D B' R F2 D' B 
76. 19.913 F' B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 U R' D R' F' U R2 U' L D' 
77. 26.001 D2 B' U R2 L U2 R' D F' D2 R U2 F2 B2 L' B2 R F2 B2 R' U2 
78. 27.683 L2 F B2 D B L U' F' D' U2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 
79. 26.443 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' U B' F U F' D' U2 L F' 
80. 26.462 B2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 R B D F L U' B2 D L2 U 
81. 19.742 F' B2 R B2 L' F R' D' R2 D2 F2 B L2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 F R' 
82. 25.943 L2 D2 L' D' L2 U D' L D U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 
83. 23.549 D2 F D L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 L' F L2 F2 R' D' U' 
84. 29.457[messed up cross AGAIN] U L' U2 F L2 F2 R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B' D' B' L2 D' L' B D F2 
85. 19.793 F B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U R F' R' D' L2 F' U' R F 
86. 26.298[Need to learn non wide move g perms] R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' R B L' U L F' U' L2 
87. 22.080 B U2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' B L' U' R2 U' L' R2 U2 
88. 25.973 R' F2 L B2 F2 L F2 U2 L' B U' R2 D' B L' R2 U B' 
89. 22.310 L D2 R U2 F R D R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 L F' 
90. 22.211 U2 B R U2 L D' R' F' R B2 U B2 U2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 
91. 27.323[I really need to learn those 2 non wide g perms] R2 B D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L F' D R' U2 F2 R U B' 
92. 28.839 B' L2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L D' B D2 B' R2 D2 R2 
93. 26.007 B D' R2 F U2 B2 R L D' F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 
94. 23.650 D' R L D' F2 U' B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 L F' 
95. 23.073 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 F' U R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' 
96. 21.138 B2 L' B' U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 U' R B F R' U' R D' 
97. 24.201 L U F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U R' F2 L' B R' U 
98. 26.095 B' R2 D R2 L2 D R U' L2 D' B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U F' L' 
99. 18.198 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F' R F L R2 F2 R B 
100. 20.681 L' D F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' B' U L2 F' L F' L' B 
101. 22.129 R' B L B' R2 U' R2 U L2 F L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B U' 
102. 19.384 D' L F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' F U B D' B2 L 
103. 24.863 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R D F R D2 F U2 F2 R2 
104. 25.403 F2 L2 B' U' L2 U2 B L F R2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U D R2 U 
105. 23.271 B2 L' B2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 F' L D2 R' U F R' F R 
106. 23.334 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' B' U L F' U L' 
107. 23.549 R F2 B2 L2 D' R B' U F2 B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
108. 22.478 F' D2 B' U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' L R' 
109. 22.087 D L2 F U2 F U2 B' U L R2 B2 D2 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 14, 2022)

wonky scramble, have fun!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-14
single: 23.135

Time List:
1. 23.135 R2 B F2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B L' U R U' L2 D


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> wonky scramble, have fun!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-14
> single: 23.135
> 
> ...


My time(Done with yellow cross):
11.83 R2 B F2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B L' U R U' L2 D @2022-01-14 13:37:46


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 20, 2022)

Got a 20.81 average of 5 and a 15.(83?) solve at school today
end of semester exams, so sessions are hard to come by


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 21, 2022)

A quick pretty good AO5 while i can
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-21
avg of 5: 22.975

Time List:
1. 22.905 L D B R' L2 F' R2 D' R2 D2 R' B2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 
2. (23.971) U' L' F2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 U' R D2 L D B L' 
3. (20.756) D' B2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' R' D B2 D2 U' L2 R' B' F' 
4. 22.396 U2 L R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' F' U2 F U2 D F2 L2 U' L D R' 
5. 23.624 F' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F R2 U' F2 L F' D U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 23, 2022)

Started off rocky, then became good, then minorly inconsistent
Overall Great session with a PB Average of 5 and PB Overage of 12, at 18.560 and 20.206, respectivly

single
* best: 16.019*
worst: 36.190
mean of 3
current: 21.045 (σ = 4.35)
* best: 18.128 (σ = 0.83)*
avg of 5
current: 24.022 (σ = 0.81)
* best: 18.560 (σ = 1.72)*
avg of 12
current: 22.148 (σ = 3.24)
* best: 20.206 (σ = 2.62)
Average: 23.537 (σ = 3.76)
Mean: 23.556*

Time List:
1. 28.163 U' B L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F U2 B F2 D' L B' F L R B' R2 D' 
2. 29.505 U B2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R U2 R D2 L2 F' R2 F' U' R F' L F2 
3. 19.225 L2 B' F' D2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' U' F2 L' B2 U' B R2 B' R 
4. 17.347 B D' U2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 F' D U2 B2 L R U' B2 F2 
5. 21.756 U2 B' R D2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U' L U' L2 F' D R' 
6. 20.807 D B' R2 B2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L F U' L2 U' B' D F' 
7. 27.783 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' D' R' U' F2 L F 
8. 27.068 B' L F D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L B2 R D' B D2 B' 
9. 29.361 R F' U F2 L U' D F D2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B' U' R 
10. 19.859 L2 R F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 D' F' L' R B U R' B2 U2 
11. 30.735 U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 F R U L2 B D2 R2 B2 D R' 
12. 23.312 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F U' L' U L' B R B F' 
13. 20.310+ R2 F' B' D2 L2 F D F' L F2 B2 U' B2 U D2 L2 D2 
14. 21.172 R' F2 B' D B2 R' D F U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L 
15. 22.508 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' R D' B' R2 U' R2 
16. 36.190[did PLL twice smh] D' F2 D' F' D L' B R U F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 D F' 
17. 23.473 F' U B L U2 F D' L' F' U2 D2 B L2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 R' 
18. 23.110 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R F U2 B' U' R U2 L B2 
19. 27.746 R' F L' D2 R2 F2 B D' L D2 B' D2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 
20. 28.678 F R F2 U' L' D B L' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R B R2 
21. 24.353 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F U F2 D F2 R2 F' L D L2 
22. 32.330[terrible f2l] R2 D2 R U2 F' B L2 D R2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B 
23. 21.592 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 U L' F U2 F2 L D2 B' L D' U 
24. 28.662 L' U2 B2 L F2 R F2 R D2 L' B2 L' U F2 D2 B' F L' B' R2 F' 
25. 23.459 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 L' F2 D' U F R' B L2 U' 
26. DNF(19.585) F2 L' D' B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F R' U' B' L' D2 
27. 25.379 R2 B L D' R2 D2 R F2 U D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 
28. 19.069 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' L U2 L' U' R' F2 U2 B' R2 D2 
29. 17.496 U F' L F2 R' U L B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 
30. 17.819 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F U' B R2 D U2 F' L U 
31. 20.527 L F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F R' U2 L2 U L2 B2 D' U' 
32. 24.763 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B' F U L D U' B U R D' 
33. 17.334 U2 F' R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B D R' U' L2 D' L2 
34. 16.667 B' R2 B' R2 U2 L' U D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B 
35. 23.137 U' B L' U' D2 F' R B2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L2 F2 R2 
36. 23.044 R' U B D2 F R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 U' L D U R B' L D2 
37. 18.921 B2 L2 F U' D' R U R' B2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B U' 
38. 19.950 F D' R D R' U B D B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L B' 
39. 28.082[noooooooo almost had a sub 20 average of 12] L' U2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 R B' R' B' U B2 D R B F U 
40. 19.979 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' D R B L B' L' B D' F' 
41. 27.719 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R D B' R D2 B' D U 
42. 24.951 R2 B' L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' U2 F D' U2 L' R2 U2 F' 
43. 16.019 U L2 U' R F2 D2 B' F2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B 
44. 23.649 U D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B D2 B2 F L' F' L2 D F2 U B2 L U' 
45. 23.467 F' D L2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' F R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 B2 U2 D L2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

It was good but i got a bit frustrated during it 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-25
solves/total: 53/53

single
best: 16.600
worst: 27.184

mean of 3
current: 21.835 (σ = 0.78)
best: 19.692 (σ = 4.98)

avg of 5
current: 21.835 (σ = 0.78)
best: 20.366 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 12
current: 22.324 (σ = 1.66)
best: 20.921 (σ = 1.49)

Average: 22.087 (σ = 1.87)
Mean: 22.044

Time List:
1. 18.758 F2 U L2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 R' D' F2 L2 B' R' D B 
2. 19.393 F' R L2 U L D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 
3. 24.324 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 F L2 F2 R D2 B F' U L 
4. 21.768 L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 F L2 D R D2 R2 D 
5. 21.911 B' U2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U' R 
6. 22.561 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U F2 L' B2 F L D U L F 
7. 21.137 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B F' L2 R' F' D' U2 B' U' R' D B' R' 
8. 20.748+ L U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R D F' L' D R2 B' R2 
9. 21.659 R' B F2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L' B2 D' F' R' F L' 
10. 22.141 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B U' R2 B D' L F U' B 
11. 24.869 R B D2 F2 L D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L B2 F2 L D' B L' D2 F2 D' L2 
12. 19.981 F' R' D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 L F' R' B' L' U L2 
13. 25.791 R B2 D L2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' F L R B' F' D F' L2 F' 
14. 21.425 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L' U' F' L' U B2 R' F U 
15. 24.577 R2 F' L' D2 R' B L' D F R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 
16. 22.622 B2 R D R2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B D U2 B2 D' R U' 
17. 23.719 D B L' U' D' R D F' U L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 B 
18. 23.007 L' B' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B' R B U2 L U2 R2 U2 
19. 22.559 D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F' U B' L' B' U2 L U' R' D2 
20. 25.438 R F R2 F L2 D2 B F' D2 B2 D B L2 U R' F' D' B' U 
21. 16.600[pll skip] F2 R2 F' D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 L B2 F R B D2 B2 
22. 17.039 F U B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' R B L2 B F' D R U 
23. 25.538[nooo messed up pll] F' U2 L2 B' U' B R2 L F' D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' 
24. 23.449 R U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 B' R' F U' L D2 U2 B2 U' 
25. 24.724 U' R' B' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F U B D B2 L D L2 
26. 24.213 B L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R F U L' B D F2 L F 
27. 20.062 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 U' L' B R' B' D' R2 U R 
28. 26.090 B' L F2 R' D2 L2 U2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R' D B' L2 B' L' D L2 F 
29. 19.984 F' R' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R' F U' F L' R B' 
30. 20.537 R F2 R F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' B' U2 
31. 20.498 D R F R D L' F U D F' L2 F D2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 
32. 21.058 L' B2 U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 U' B2 R U2 L' D U2 B' 
33. 21.138 D2 F B' R' F D R2 L D' L2 F L2 B2 U2 B R2 B L2 F U2 R2 
34. 18.848 F R2 B R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 F' L B R2 D' U' 
35. 21.609 F' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 B' L U F2 L2 R2 U L 
36. 23.892 L B R' B' D' F' U' B2 L' D F2 D F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 
37. 20.356 D L D2 R' D' R2 U D2 B' D2 R2 F' B2 D2 F D' R' 
38. 22.110 U' F D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U L2 F' U R' D F L' B' 
39. 20.875 F U' R D B L' U' R' L2 U2 R2 U2 D F2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 R' 
40. 24.551 D R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B' D2 L U' B' R' U2 F' L2 
41. 18.828 F' U B2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 B' L F L' D2 R' D' L' B2 
42. 17.532 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 B' R D' L2 B2 U L2 R' U F 
43. 24.328 D L2 B R2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 F D2 U' B L2 U2 L' F2 D' L' 
44. 21.926 R' F2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L F L' D2 F' L2 D' B' 
45. 21.925 D' L F D' B2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' U 
46. 27.184 D2 B R' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U F L B' R' D F' D2 
47. 21.816 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' U2 B' L2 D' B R' F' 
48. 22.454 F R' F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 U' L B2 U R D2 F' 
49. 19.646 U D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B D' R2 D' F' R2 F2 D' 
50. 25.640 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D' L2 U F R B D F' L 
51. 20.938 F' L2 U R U2 B D' L' D U2 R F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 L 
52. 22.232 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D F' L U B F' U2 L' R B' R' 
53. 22.335 U' F' B' R U F' U' R' U D2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 25, 2022)

You're doing great! Sub-20 is not so far anymore.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks so much! 
Im trying!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

Nah Bad
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-25
single: 15.649

Time List:
1. 15.649 F' U' R2 F2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 R2 B' L F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

Also not bad:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-25
avg of 5: 18.948

Time List:
1. 21.401 B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 U B L D' L2 D' R 
2. (23.015) R' F R D U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 B U F' R D 
3. 17.402 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 D2 F' U2 L 
4. 18.042 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B L F L R D B D B' U 
5. (15.649) F' U' R2 F2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 R2 B' L F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

A sub 20 average of 12!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-25
avg of 12: 19.846

Time List:
1. 19.561 D2 U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R F U B R' F2 L' D' F2 
2. 19.019 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' D2 F L' R' D' F2 R B2 
3. 17.138 R' F D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B F2 R2 L U L' U2 F2 D L' B' 
4. 22.116 B L U2 R D R U' D2 F D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 
5. 18.955 B' U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U2 R' U B L2 F L' D' B2 F' 
6. 21.815 U' B L U2 L2 F R U F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 D' B' U 
7. (24.690[fumbled pll ARGHH]) U L' U B2 U L' B U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F U' 
8. 21.401 B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 U B L D' L2 D' R 
9. 23.015 R' F R D U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 B U F' R D 
10. 17.402 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 D2 F' U2 L 
11. 18.042 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B L F L R D B D B' U 
12. (15.649) F' U' R2 F2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 R2 B' L F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

It went downhill after that. 


Spoiler: Solves:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-25
solves/total: 32/32

single
best: 15.649
worst: 30.067

mean of 3
current: 27.092 (σ = 2.99)
best: 17.031 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 5
current: 25.074 (σ = 1.77)
best: 18.948 (σ = 2.15)

avg of 12
current: 24.740 (σ = 2.10)
best: 19.846 (σ = 2.10)

Average: 22.612 (σ = 2.54)
Mean: 22.598

Time List:
1. 22.997 F D' L U' F R' D2 R' D' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 
2. 22.530 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L D' R' U' R2 B' F R U' R2 
3. 22.588 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L' B' R B' U' B2 D' L' U2 
4. 22.816 U B' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D' L U B R' F2 U2 
5. 25.632 F' B2 U F2 U2 L' D U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F' B' R' D 
6. 24.657 F2 R U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F' L' U' B' L' F2 R' 
7. 19.561 D2 U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R F U B R' F2 L' D' F2 
8. 19.019 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' D2 F L' R' D' F2 R B2 
9. 17.138 R' F D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B F2 R2 L U L' U2 F2 D L' B' 
10. 22.116 B L U2 R D R U' D2 F D F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 
11. 18.955 B' U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U2 R' U B L2 F L' D' B2 F' 
12. 21.815 U' B L U2 L2 F R U F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 D' B' U 
13. 24.690[fumbled pll ARGHH] U L' U B2 U L' B U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F U' 
14. 21.401 B2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U R2 U B L D' L2 D' R 
15. 23.015 R' F R D U B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L R2 B U F' R D 
16. 17.402 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 D2 F' U2 L 
17. 18.042 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 B L F L R D B D B' U 
18. 15.649 F' U' R2 F2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 R2 B' L F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 
19. 22.042 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 U L2 U2 L' R B' R' D' U2 F U' R2 U' 
20. 23.337+ R F2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 D' L B' R F' L U2 R2 
21. 27.126+[RIP] F' D F2 B2 R F' U R2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 F' B2 L2 F' U 
22. 23.429 R' F' R2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U F U2 R F L2 B2 R2 
23. 26.964 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L B' R F' D L' D2 U' F2 D2 
24. 21.264 D' F2 D' R2 L' D' R2 B' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 
25. 23.453 D' R2 F D' L' D2 R' B R U B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D 
26. 26.798 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 R' F2 U' R F' U2 R B L F U2 
27. 23.142 L' B' L2 B R B2 D' R B' D2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D' 
28. 20.258 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 R D' L B' F' D' R' B F' 
29. 24.013 D' R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 R2 U B2 L2 B D2 U2 L B' U2 R B' L2 
30. 24.086 D' U2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 R' B U B2 R2 U' L F2 
31. 27.123 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L' F' D2 R2 U' F' R' F L' B 
32. 30.067 L' U2 B' U2 D2 R F L' U' F2 L2 F' B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 27, 2022)

Got 2 18s otw home from school, which i was happy with. Best AO5 was a 20.61 tho, which isnt bad, but the counting 18 carried the rest of the average


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 28, 2022)

im so bad at 2x2 lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-28
avg of 5: 6.38

Time List:
1. (5.90) R' F2 R U' F' R' F2 U' F' 
2. (9.62) F' R2 F' R2 F' U' R U2 F 
3. 5.91 R U2 F' R' F U R' U F 
4. 5.90 F' R2 F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F U' 
5. 7.34 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U F U2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 28, 2022)

Was really good, 15 second single, but i have dont better
finally was able to hook up my timer to cstimer its so much better than entering times


Spoiler: Solves:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-28
solves/total: 36/36

single
best: 15.35
worst: 31.24

mean of 3
current: 22.16 (σ = 3.85)
best: 18.52 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 5
current: 22.72 (σ = 2.88)
best: 19.32 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 12
current: 21.05 (σ = 2.41)
best: 21.01 (σ = 2.37)

Average: 22.00 (σ = 2.89)
Mean: 22.11

Time List:
1. 21.31 U2 F B U R F U2 D R L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 20.60 U2 L F' R2 B L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R U B R2 F D U' 
3. 25.15 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L B R' F' L2 R2 B2 L 
4. 22.50 F L' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F U F' U F' R2 U2 
5. 26.91 F U D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R U L' B' U' F2 R2 U' 
6. 19.13 U2 D' R' L' F U' F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U 
7. 18.62 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 F R2 D' L R D' B' R' F' 
8. 18.98 D' B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' U B' R U2 R D 
9. 21.78 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' L2 D B' L' B2 U 
10. 24.50 F D R' U D R2 B R' F R B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R B2 
11. 26.27 R' U R2 D' U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B F' L D F2 D' R' B 
12. 15.35 R' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L U' B' L B' D' L 
13. 31.24 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' D' R' B F U' 
14. 19.88 D2 R2 U L' F2 D F U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' 
15. 18.01 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D B' U2 B2 L U' B' D L 
16. 25.65 U2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' D2 L' U' 
17. 22.11 R U B' D2 B2 D B' R D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R L2 B R 
18. 18.95 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 B D' U' F D R' B2 F2 D2 L2 
19. 25.39 F' B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R U F' U B2 U2 B D' L' 
20. 24.56 F R2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U B' U F R' D2 F L D' B 
21. 24.08 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 F' D B F2 L2 F' D' L' D' 
22. 18.08 B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R D' F' U' R2 D F' R B 
23. 27.69 R2 U' R F' D' F' B2 U' D2 B2 L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F 
24. 24.36 D2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F' D' R U B' D2 U2 R2 D L 
25. 23.82 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 F' L' R' F R' D2 U2 F' R F' 
26. 21.17 B' R D' R B2 L2 B L B U2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' 
27. 18.73 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 L' D2 L' F2 B' L F' R2 U' B L B2 L 
28. 18.73 U2 F D' F L2 U2 R U D B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F L2 
29. 18.09 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 U R U2 B R F D2 F2 L' 
30. 21.25 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F D2 R' B' F U2 L2 D' B' 
31. 20.51 B U' D L U' L2 B' D' L R2 U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B' L2 
32. 19.40 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U F' D2 R B2 F2 D R' F' 
33. 26.65+ F L' U F U B2 L D2 B' R2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' 
34. 17.71 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B R' F' D2 L R U' R2 F U' 
35. 24.38 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D F L' R2 B L U' L' D2 
36. 24.38 U' R' F' L U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L U F2 D B R' B F2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Jan 30, 2022)

only really going to be having sessions when i get a change and dont feel like doing 3bld for the next bit.

On a related note dropped by 3bld PB *12 minutes* in a week, which is cool
got it in 7 minutes and 36 seconds a few minutes ago


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

You have been a PB if i didnt mix up 2 edge algs
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-03
single: 5:30.64

Time List:
1. 5:30.64 B D L' F' R2 B D R U' L D2 L F2 L' F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 B2 Fw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

3bld PB
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-03
single: 5:57.81

Time List:
1. 5:57.81 L B U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' R' D L2 F' R' B D2 B' Uw2


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice! For 3-Bld, focus on making good images for corners, and good audio for the edges. You don't need to repeat ever.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

Another 3bld PB
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-03
single: 5:37.72

Time List:
1. 5:37.72 U2 F2 L U' F' R' L D2 F' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 Rw2 Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Nice! For 3-Bld, focus on making good images for corners, and good audio for the edges. You don't need to repeat ever.


yes, i struggle with corners, my edges audio isnt too bad
overall i think i could execute faster, but im working on improving my corners images


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

Another PB
had to reverse a corner target ( i use op corners) so it could have better but im happy
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-03
single: 4:32.81

Time List:
1. 4:32.81 U L B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U' F2 R2 D L B Rw Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

Fluidity is key, apparently
sub 4 minutes! 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-03
single: 3:42.13

Time List:
1. 3:42.13 D F2 L' D2 B' U2 D F' B2 R' D2 L U2 R B2 L U2 R2 U2 F Rw' Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 4, 2022)

So close to pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-04
single: 3:49.62

Time List:
1. 3:49.62 R' F2 L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 U L D' B F2 U2 B' R2 B


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

call me indecisive, but going to make 2x2 a main event now
I have a pretty good 2x2 and learned 2 cll sets so far 
I really enjoy it because its a short solve and its pretty easy to get pretty good at according to some people so im going to try to learn full CLL within the next week or so.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

Also won my schools rubiks cube compititon with a 24 second solve
and the crowd goes mild


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

5 move face into anti sune last layer
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-10
single: 3.23

Time List:
1. 3.23 U F' R F2 U2 R F R' F'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 15, 2022)

Got 2 1 second solves today
heres one
stupid scramble
Holding yellow bar bottom left do R U2 R and AUF
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-14
single: 1.28

Time List:
1. 1.28 U2 R F R' U2 R' U' F' R'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 16, 2022)

PB 2x2 AO100


Spoiler: Solves:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-16
avg of 100: 5.92

Time List:
1. 6.91 F U' F2 U R F2 U2 R F 
2. 5.26 U' R2 U' F' R2 F' R' U F' 
3. 6.79 U R2 F2 R U F2 R2 U' R U' 
4. 6.80 R' F U2 R' F2 R U' R' U2 R' 
5. 4.86 F2 U2 R U F2 R' U R' F' 
6. 5.11 U' F U' F U' F2 U2 R' F' 
7. 8.32 R' U2 F' U F2 U2 F' R F 
8. 6.83 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F U' F U 
9. 8.17 R2 U' R U F2 R' U R2 U2 
10. 5.24 U2 R' U' R F2 R' U F U F' 
11. 7.52 U F2 R' F R2 F' U' R' U2 
12. 4.74 R U R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' 
13. 5.53 R U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F 
14. 5.17 U' F' R F2 R' F' U2 R2 U' 
15. 6.16 F' U F2 U R2 U R2 U R2 
16. (10.24) R2 F' U R' F' U R U R' 
17. 5.29 U2 R F R' U R2 U F R' U' 
18. 7.03 R F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U R 
19. 6.21 R2 F R2 U' R' F R2 F R' 
20. 6.07 F R2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R U' 
21. 5.51 U F R' F2 U R2 U F U' R' 
22. 5.92 U2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 R U 
23. 8.62 R U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' 
24. 5.10 F2 R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U 
25. 6.42 U' R U R' F2 U2 R U R 
26. 5.95+ U' F U' F2 R F U' R U2 
27. 7.34 R' U F2 R U' F2 U R' U2 
28. 5.81 F' R' F U R U2 F2 R' U' 
29. 6.29 F' R U2 R F' R U F U' 
30. 4.82 R U R' U2 R2 U' R F R 
31. 6.62 R F' R' F' U F2 U2 R' F' 
32. 4.93 R' F U' R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 
33. 4.87 U F R2 F' U F R' F2 U 
34. 6.77 U' R2 U2 F R' F U' F' U' F' 
35. 6.70 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F U2 R' 
36. 7.05 R2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 
37. (2.86) R' F U' R' F R' F2 U' F' 
38. 5.93 U' R F' U' F' U' F2 R' U' 
39. 5.72 F2 U' F' R2 U R' F' R U 
40. 5.11 F2 U' R' U R2 U F' R U' 
41. 3.69 F' U' R2 F' R' U R U2 R' 
42. 5.02 U R' F U' R' U' R2 U R' 
43. 4.69 F2 R' U2 R' F2 U F U2 R' 
44. 5.89 U' F R2 F R U' R U2 R' 
45. 6.40 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F2 
46. 6.33 R' U R F2 R U' F2 R U2 R 
47. 4.40 U' R' U F' R F' R F2 R 
48. 6.92 U F' U F U R' U R2 F' 
49. (2.70) U2 F U' F2 U F U' F2 U' 
50. 6.70 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R U' R' 
51. 3.55 R U' R F2 U' F' R2 F U2 F' 
52. 4.46 R' U F R2 U2 F2 U' F R' 
53. (8.79) R2 F2 R U F' R U F' R' 
54. 5.87 R U' F' U2 R U F2 R U' 
55. 6.60 F2 U F' U R2 U R F2 R2 
56. 6.37 F2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 
57. 5.93 U F' R' F' U2 F' U F R' 
58. 8.34 R' F2 U2 R F R2 F2 U F' R 
59. 6.51 F R2 U R' F2 R' F' R2 F 
60. (8.72+) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R F R2 
61. (3.40) F' R U' F' R2 F' U2 F U 
62. 4.01 U F U2 R2 F U' F2 R' U' 
63. (12.13) R F' U' R F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
64. 6.57 U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
65. 7.01 U F U F R' U F U' R' 
66. 5.89 R F' U' F2 R U' R2 F' R U2 
67. 4.29 F2 R F' U R F' R2 F2 R' 
68. 5.98 F' U2 F R F' R F R2 U' 
69. 5.85 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' F U' 
70. 6.02 F' U' F' R U' R U2 R F' 
71. 4.68 U' R2 F R F2 R U2 F' U R 
72. 4.72 U2 F2 U R U R U' F' R 
73. 6.40 U F2 R' U' R2 F U F R' 
74. 5.64 U2 F R' U F2 R2 U' R F' 
75. 6.65 F U2 R' F' R' F U2 R F' 
76. 6.40 U2 F R' F R2 F R U R' 
77. 6.71 R' F2 U2 F R' F' R' U2 R 
78. 4.24 U' F U' F2 R' F' R' U R 
79. 5.42 U' F U2 R2 U' F' R F' R2 
80. (12.00) F' U R2 U R2 F' U2 F2 R' 
81. 7.41 U' R2 F2 R U F2 R' U F 
82. 8.61 F2 U F' R U2 F2 R' F2 U' 
83. 5.23 F R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F' U' 
84. 5.38 U' F R F' U2 F' U' R F' 
85. 4.67 R' U2 R F' R2 F R F2 U' R' 
86. (2.94) R2 F U' F2 U F' R' F R' 
87. 7.07 U F U2 F' R U2 R U' R2 
88. 5.53 U' R F' U' F R2 F U R2 
89. 6.46 F U F2 U F' U F2 R2 U' 
90. 5.66 F' U2 F R F2 R2 U' R2 U 
91. 5.43 F' U2 R U F2 R' U' F' U' 
92. 5.49 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R' 
93. 4.10 F R' U2 F U F R' F R' U' 
94. 6.87 R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 U' F' 
95. (2.49) U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U F 
96. 4.85 U F' R F2 R U R' U2 F2 
97. 5.67 U F R F' R2 U F' R' F' 
98. 5.26 R U F2 U R' U' R F R' 
99. 6.14 F' R2 F U2 R2 U' R U' R2 
100. 5.18 R' F2 R F U' R2 U' R' F'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Feb 23, 2022)

Learned Orozco:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-22
single: 3:54.65

Time List:
1. 3:54.65 R F' D2 B2 D2 R' U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 B U2 L2 F' R U2 Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 9, 2022)

Finally got a Mo3!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-08
mean of 3: 4:36.60

Time List:
1. 4:47.17 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F L D U' F' U' F2 D R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 
2. 5:21.27 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 B R D2 F' R D2 F R2 Uw2 
3. 3:41.35 U' F D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 B' L2 B' F' R2 F Rw2 Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 15, 2022)

NO  nearly pb on both solves, and would have absolutly destroyed my MO3 if i didnt memo E instead of D on my last letter of edges (speffz lettering scheme)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-15
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:59.75 D B' R2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 R F' U L2 U' B2 D2 U Fw 
2. 2:53.49 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B R B2 F' L D L B2 Fw' Uw2 
3. DNF(3:31.78) B' D2 B L D' B' R' U F L F2 R F2 B2 R B2 L F2 Fw' Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 19, 2022)

3bld PB!
Using orozco for edges and corners now, have learned 6 letter's worth of UFR 3 style so far
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-19
single: 2:38.76

Time List:
1. 2:38.76 F L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B L2 B' U B L' U F2 L' B2 U2 B2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 19, 2022)

Sike (just broke PB)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-19
single: 2:24.40

Time List:
1. 2:24.40 F' U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U R F' L2 D' B R' B U F


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 19, 2022)

PB Mo3!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-19
mean of 3: 2:51.70

Time List:
1. 3:13.91 L' F2 D2 R F2 L D2 R' B2 U' B F2 R' U' R' F D' R' B' 
2. 2:24.40 F' U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U R F' L2 D' B R' B U F 
3. 2:56.78 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 U R' B D F2 L R2 U' R2 F


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 19, 2022)

LOL just realised all those PB were done on 3x3 scrambles 
RIP


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 20, 2022)

Updated PB MO3:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-19
mean of 3: 3:22.56

Time List:
1. 2:51.97 F U' R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U F U' B' R' B2 R2 B Rw' Uw2 
2. 3:51.61[edge memo was crap] L2 D2 F R U2 D' L F R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 Rw 
3. 3:24.11 L' F B2 L' U' L' D B2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 L F' Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 22, 2022)

PB 3bld single
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-22
single: 2:15.57

Time List:
1. 2:15.57 L2 F D2 R' U' F' L' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D B' R' Rw' Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 22, 2022)

Spoiler: PB MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-22
mean of 3: 2:45.50

Time List:
1. 2:43.02 R2 F R2 F2 R' F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 L B' F D L R' F L' Uw' 
2. 3:01.83 R B2 U2 L R D2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R2 F' R D2 R2 U R2 U2 F' D Rw' Uw 
3. 2:31.65 U2 R U2 D B R U' L2 U2 F' L2 F2 B U2 D2 F D2 B' L' Fw Uw



If you do 3bld, try the third scramble, its really good
I just chocked with really show processing of a corner twist


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Mar 22, 2022)

Another great scramble
expecially corners
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-22
single: 2:22.10

Time List:
1. 2:22.10 B' L F2 D' L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R D' B2 L' B D R2 U2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 23, 2022)

simontiger said:


> I'm only sub-40 but I think I can give you some tips:
> 
> The most important thing to learn after the beginner method is F2L. It makes up most of the solve. You'll initially be slower, but after some practice this should make you WAY faster.
> If you already know that, learn 4 look last layer. It's only twice as many algs to learn as the beginner method, and some of them are already in the beginner method.
> ...


thats not very great advice
dont learn full oll until you're at least sub 20
learning full pll is not important for someone still using and transferring from beginner method and is averaging 45 seconds
learn t, y, u, z, h perms for pll first


----------



## Garf (Mar 23, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> thats not very great advice
> dont learn full oll until you're at least sub 20
> learning full pll is not important for someone still using and transferring from beginner method and is averaging 45 seconds
> learn t, y, u, z, h perms for pll first


Hey, dude? You are bumping a post from November of last year. Don't reply to threads/posts until you are sure that:
1. The post was recent
2. The person is still online and active.

Also, I think that was great advice. @simontiger isn't wrong: he is saying to learn full pll once @BadSpeedCuber is at a point where he is at a good speed.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

any tips for corner images other than standardizing and having a list of what to memo for each letter pair?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

decent MO3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-02
mean of 3: 2:56.79

Time List:
1. 3:07.51 L' B' R' B U2 D R D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 R' U2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 3:15.79 D2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 R' B2 U' F' R2 B R' B2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. 2:27.06 F' R F L2 U' F' U' L U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F R2 F' R Rw' Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Close to PB MO3


Spoiler: Solves:



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-02
mean of 3: 2:49.11

Time List:
1. 2:36.68 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U F2 B L2 U' R B' D' L F' R2 Fw' Uw2 
2. 2:50.87 U' F' L' F' R' F' B' R' D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B' Rw' Uw 
3. 2:59.78 L2 B' L' B R F D' R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D F' Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

PB Single by one second!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-03
single: 2:14.98

Time List:
1. 2:14.98 F R' U F2 L B' U' R' U2 R B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' Fw' Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

*enthusiasm*


Spoiler: PB single (shaved off another second)



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-03
single: 2:13.70

Time List:
1. 2:13.70 R B' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' R' U' L D2 L F' U L' Rw' Uw'





Spoiler: PB MO3!!! Close to sub 2!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-03
mean of 3: 2:19.53

Time List:
1. 2:14.98 F R' U F2 L B' U' R' U2 R B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F' Fw' Uw2 
2. 2:29.92 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U' L D' L D' B2 
3. 2:13.70 R B' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' R' U' L D2 L F' U L' Rw' Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

Spoiler: PB Single! Sub 2!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-03
single: 1:57.27

Time List:
1. 1:57.27 L F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R D F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L2 Fw Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 5, 2022)

Sub 2 again, nearly PB MO3
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-04
mean of 3: 2:19.89

Time List:
1. 2:28.65 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 D' B' U R F2 L B R2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw' 
2. 1:58.07 R2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 B' R2 D F2 R D R U' F Rw2 Uw2 
3. 2:32.95 U B2 R' B' R F D' L B L2 U2 B R2 L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 10, 2022)

YAY
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-10
single: 1:44.25

Time List:
1. 1:44.25 L2 F B' U F B' L B U B2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 R' U2 Rw Uw


Spoiler: PB MO3 Even closer to sub 2...



mean of 3: 2:07.21
Time List:
1. 2:03.24 R' F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R' B' L U' F2 U B' D U2 Uw' 
2. 2:07.43 U L F2 U L D' R' B' R U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 Rw' Uw' 
3. 2:10.95 L' D F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R D2 U F' R2 B2 D R' U F' Rw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

MBLD: 3/4 in 34:44.88
I am soooo slow


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

What BLD method do you use?


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Orozco for both edges and corners (for corners i know 3 style for A, B, D, E, F, G, and H stickers so far and use them whenever i can in solves)


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 17, 2022)

2/5 MBLD in 36:50 (1 UF UR twisted DNF, 1 UFR and UBR twist DNF, and i did LV L in memo instead of LV F for a new cycle on the last one
I keep running into the issue of not knowing whether UF( buffer) or UR (helper) is twisted when i have another twisted edge on the cube, and i always seem to twist with the wrong one... if ANYONE can offer any form of help as to this, it would be much appreciated


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 17, 2022)

MO3: 
mean of 3: 2:19.42

Time List:
1. 2:20.05 B2 F R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 R' D' L2 R U F' U2 B Fw' Uw2 
2. 1:58.92 R B R2 L F L U2 L D R2 F' R2 F2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F Rw2 Uw' 
3. 2:39.30 D B D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B' U L R2 F2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 18, 2022)

Its decent, choked a bit


Spoiler: MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-17
mean of 3: 2:03.39

Time List:
1. 2:13.30 D2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 U F' D U2 R B' F' L U2 F' Fw Uw 
2. 1:44.88 U2 B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B U' F R B2 R' D2 B' U2 R Rw Uw' 
3. 2:12.00 R' D' U2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' F' R U' B' F' Fw' Uw


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 20, 2022)

PB MO3, sub 2!


Spoiler: Sub 2 MO3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-20
mean of 3: 1:52.422

Time List:
1. 1:55.850 L' F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U L' R D2 F' U R2 F' U' Rw' Uw
2. 1:58.277 R2 F R2 F2 U' R' U L' R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 R Fw Uw2
3. 1:43.140 L' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' D' R' B' L U2 F' R' Fw Uw2


EDIT:


Spoiler: PB single and MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-20
mean of 3: 1:45.63

Time List:
1. 1:53.29 R D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 B' U2 R' F L2 D2 U' Uw2 
2. 1:54.15 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D L2 B R' B' L F2 R' B2 U2 R' Rw Uw 
3. 1:29.45 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F U2 F' L U' L U2 F Rw2 Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 20, 2022)

try this scramble i just got, also pb
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-20
single: 1:17.88

Time List:
1. 1:17.88 L F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L B' L2 D L2 U' F' D' L2 Fw'


----------



## Garf (Apr 20, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> try this scramble i just got, also pb
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-20
> single: 1:17.88
> 
> ...


Man, I need to get back into 3-bld. I stopped, but I should probably get back into it after my comp.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Man, I need to get back into 3-bld. I stopped, but I should probably get back into it after my comp.


you know 3 style im assuming? after all, you "will be a world record holder for 3-bld... one day"


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 24, 2022)

3/5 mbld in 35 minutes 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-24
single: 39:47.09

Time List:
1. 39:47.09 1) F2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 R U' F R' B2 U R2 U' L' Rw Uw'
2) D2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' L' B F D R2 D B F2 Uw'
3) D F D2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 L U R D' R2 F D L2 U2 Uw'
4) L F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B D B2 R2 U' R B' F Uw'
5) B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F' D B F' L' D' F' U' F2 R' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

good solves 


Spoiler: 2 good solves



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
single: 1:21.21

Time List:
1. 1:21.21 F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 R' F' D2 F' D' F L' Rw2 Uw

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
single: 1:29.08

Time List:
1. 1:29.08 R B' R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 B' U2 L R' F U2 L' Rw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

PB MO3 big improvement, got to run to class lol


Spoiler: PB MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
mean of 3: 1:38.09
Time List:
1. 1:21.21 F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F' L2 R' F' D2 F' D' F L' Rw2 Uw 
2. 1:48.35 F2 R' B2 U L2 U' F' D F' D2 B L2 F R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U Rw Uw2 
3. 1:44.71 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 F R2 D F2 U F R D2 R' Fw Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Nice solves



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
mean of 3: 1:44.80

Time List:
1. 2:08.51 L' D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L R' U F2 R' B U2 Fw Uw'
2. 1:39.38 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R U2 B' F' U' R B R2 D2 Rw' Uw'
3. 1:26.51 D L2 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' U' B2 R2 B' D B2 D2 U Uw'


EDIT: Missed pb


Spoiler: by one second



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
mean of 3: 1:39.79

Time List:
1. 1:45.82 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 F D2 U' B' D2 B' R' F L' R' B R' Fw' Uw 
2. 1:30.62 B' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' R' B2 U2 D' B' F D2 U' B2 F' D2 Rw' 
3. 1:42.94 F' U F' D2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F R2 D2 R' F2 U' R B' L U' Fw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 29, 2022)

4/6 mbld in 42:06.45!
not my PB at all, but i only DNFed because of 2 twisted corners, and a twisted edge for the other cube. not sure why they were, was a memo mistake i think


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> 4/6 mbld in 42:06.45!
> not my PB at all, but i only DNFed because of 2 twisted corners, and a twisted edge for the other cube. not sure why they were, was a memo mistake i think


sadj


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sadj


Indeed, do you do blind events?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> Indeed, do you do blind events?


no, I never learned to solve blind unfortunately


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 2, 2022)

LOL pb single

single: 1:16.65
Time List:
1. 1:16.65 
F2 U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B F' D' B' R2 D' F D' B' L D2 Rw


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> LOL pb single
> 
> single: 1:16.65
> Time List:
> ...


Nice scramble. I got a 1:21.61 on it. I'm still so out of practice.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 2, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice scramble. I got a 1:21.61 on it. I'm still so out of practice.


about equal to my time, and your much more accomplished at bld than i am, so dont worry


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 3, 2022)

Spoiler: PB MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-02
mean of 3: 1:35.35

Time List:
1. 1:28.22 U' R' B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D F' U2 B' L' F2 L2 R2 U' Uw' 
2. 1:30.57 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 U L' U R B' D' L' D2 F2 Fw Uw2 
3. 1:47.26 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R B2 D2 F L R2 U' B' U L D U2 Rw2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 3, 2022)

Spoiler: PB single



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-03
single: 1:15.50

Time List:
1. 1:15.50 D R' F2 B D' R2 U2 B' U' L2 U D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L Fw Uw'


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 3, 2022)

Spoiler: PB MO3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-03
mean of 3: 1:30.59

Time List:
1. 1:28.23 U L2 F2 B2 D F' D' L' U F' U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 Fw Uw2
2. 1:38.88 L' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R' F U' R U2 F' U' L R Uw2
3. 1:24.67 B' R' D2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 D U B' L' R Fw' Uw





Spoiler: Updated PB MO3 + pb single!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-03
mean of 3: 1:26.08

Time List:
1. 1:27.86 B2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F' L' F2 L2 B D' L2 U' R' F2 Rw Uw2 
2. 1:14.27 B L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U' L U B2 D' F' U' L Rw' Uw 
3. 1:36.10 F' R' B2 L' U2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 U' F' D L' F' U2 B2 D Rw


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

Dang you are improving so fast.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Dang you are improving so fast.


*i practiced all day today 
wanna race lol how fast are you averaging?


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> *i practiced all day today
> wanna race lol how fast are you averaging?


TBH I have not been practicing. Probably solve in around 3 minutes now.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (May 7, 2022)

PB MO3 almost sub 1:20 ft. *1:09.680* single


Spoiler: PB MO3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-05
mean of 3: 1:20.245

Time List:
1. 1:29.078 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R2 B U R D2 F2 D' R' U2 B F Uw
2. 1:09.680 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B F' U2 F' D' L D B' F2 R' U2 B2 Fw'
3. 1:21.977 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U F2 U' R D2 F U2 B U' L F Fw Uw2


----------

